# [OOC] Planescape: Divided We Stand



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 19, 2010)

*RG • IC*





​This game is currently full, but I will continue to accept applications for alternate positions from interested players._

Welcome, cutter! Welcome to the worlds beyond your world, the great wheel of the cosmos. This is a great place! Where else can a poor sod mingle with mighty minions of the great powers, or sail the astral ocean, or visit the flaming courts of the City of Brass, or even battle fiends on their home turf? Hey, welcome to the lands of the living and the dead! So, where to begin?

Sigil, of course - there ain’t no other place worth beginning. Sigil: the City of Doors. This town’s the gateway to everything and everywhere that matters. Step through one door and enter the halls of Ysgard, or turn down a particular alley and discover the Abyss. There are more gateways in Sigil than can be imagined; with all those doors Sigil’s a useful place - and then some.

Want to share a drink with a fiend, or maybe discuss philosophy with a deva? Here it can happen in the same day, the same afternoon, even at the same table - nothing’s too unlikely for Sigil. Strange folks abound here, and any one of them may prove ally or foe. Where else but in Sigil do humans, elves, dwarves, githzerai, bariaur, and tieflings form adventurinq companies? Where but in Sigil can a well-heeled cutter hire a githyanki ship or a legion of yugoloth mercs? This is the place to live . . . or die.

But there’s a lot more out there than just Sigil. Get outside the city and there’s the planes themselves: the throne of the gods, the battleground of the eternal Blood War, and home to more horrors and wonders than ever existed on any prime world. There’s enough crusades, exploits, treasures, and mysteries to keep a band of adventurers busy for centuries to come (though why a body’d want to go to some of those places is beyond reasoning). Anyway, all it takes is the right door, so step right through!_
 
Join me online for a Planescape campaign! Take part in the grandest, most expansive campaign setting ever produced for Dungeons and Dragons. Explore the vast, grinding gears of Mechanus. Descend through the Nine Hells of Baator. Storm the Doomguard’s citadel on the Quasielemental Plane of Salt, climb up to the other side of Bytopia, then come on back to Sigil for a pint of bub at the Mermaid’s Cups down in the Lower Ward.

For those unfamiliar with Planescape, it’s a campaign settting originally published for AD&D 2nd Edition. It differs from many D&D settings in that it focuses more on philosophical questions and the greater meaning behind PCs’ actions. You play in the various planes of D&D, from the Outer Planes where deities dwell, to the Inner Planes, where all is a swirling mass of elements. Much of the setting focuses around Sigil, a metropolis in the neutral Outlands, where various philosophical factions vie for power.

I’m looking for five characters to start play, but will continue to accept alternates past those initial five. When posting your character, please indicate whether you are willing to submit your character as an alternate in case a player drops mid-game. Recruiting for the initial party will be open for two weeks, or until I have 5 complete character sheets, whichever comes later. We’ll be playing here on EN World, using Invisible Castle for dice rolling. Please post your rolls within an sblock linking to your roll.

[sblock=Character Creation Guidelines]
Use D&D 3.5, including any WotC sources you like. We’ll also make use of the  3.5 Planescape Campaign Setting, although the game will be set pre-Faction War. Play any character you want. Always wanted to play a Pixie, Treant, or Vrock? Go grab Savage Species and be my guest. Want to multiclass with Truenaming and Incarnum magic? Go for it. Warforged artificer from Eberron? Half-Elf Harper from Faerun? Raistlin Majere’s second cousin twice removed? Do so with my blessing. Homebrewed and 3rd party material will be accepted so long as I have free access to all the relevant material. I do have access to a lot of the Malhavoc Press Sword and Sorcery line, if you’re interested in something from those.

Keep in mind, however, that powergaming will likely get you nowhere. Planescape is a setting where your alignment is every bit as important as your class, and where fighting everything you see is likely to get you mazed, flayed, killed, poisoned, banished to another plane, and served up for lunch in a slophouse in the Baatezu city of Dis. To put it more explicitly: this is not a game about killing things and taking their stuff. You have absolute freedom to put whatever stats you like on your character, but be forewarned that cleverness and good roleplaying are what actually count. Come up with an interesting character and make your character sheet reflect that. You will probably be disappointed if you make a mechanically amazing character as a primary goal and a character that’s fun to roleplay as an afterthought, because most of the game will be roleplay oriented.

*To make your character, please:*


*Roll 4d6 and drop the lowest die six times. *Arrange to suit. Please do this at Invisible Castle’s handy site.
*Roll starting gold based on your class. *When purchasing starting equipment, please only purchase what your character can carry on his person, for reasons which will be obvious in the first post of the game. No mounts or pack animals just yet. If your chosen class does not have a published starting gold roll, please ask.
*Start your character at level 1. *If you’d like to play a race with a +1 Level Adjustment, you may start with an NPC class and replace that with a PC class when you gain a level. For higher Level Adjustments, use the Savage Species rules and find or create a monster class.
*Post a character sheet in any way you prefer. *I like Myth Weavers, personally, but if you want to scan in a napkin or something, go for it.

Please describe your character in two paragraphs, one for background, important relationships, and so forth, and one for appearance, speech patterns, and notable mannerisms. Backgrounds should be brief, flexible, and packed with story ideas.

I recommend that you play a “clueless” character, one who has not done much traveling around the planes. The most suitable sort of character for this game will be a “prime”, someone from one of the many prime material worlds. It’s more fun to discover the setting by doing, rather than by rolling Knowledge checks all the time. Still, you’re welcome to play a character with some experience in the planes if you’d like to, particularly if you’re already familiar enough with the planes to roleplay that effectively. The opening adventure will bring your character out into the planes, so there’s no need to come up with a backstory that explains how you got there.

Generally any sort of character personality is fine, but *please avoid*:



*Characters without any particular beliefs or goals. *Planescape is about the power of belief to change the universe; characters without beliefs aren’t very interesting.
*Characters that cannot cooperate with other players’ characters.* Conflicting alignments can work so long as your character has some desire to stay amicable with his comrades. No lone wolves, please.
*Characters that cannot function in a range of tones. *Your character should be playable in dramatic scenes as well as comedic scenes. No one likes a wet blanket, and a character that’s entirely comic relief becomes tiresome quickly. I like to vary the tone, pacing, and elements of a game. There can be room for horror, comedy, mystery, and armchair philosophy in a game, and indeed Planescape is much less interesting without a mix of these elements.
*Characters with multiple personalities. *Just a personal pet peeve from a previous player.
[/sblock]
[sblock=On tone, expectations, and so forth]
I put this here because I feel like it pays to have everyone on the same page. Please seriously consider whether you will enjoy playing a game run by a DM who plays like this before you sign on.

I enjoy using the gamist and simulationist parts of D&D, but only when they increase the fun for everyone playing. When the pacing feels slow, I tend to simplify rules and handwave, but when the rules can generate interesting results, I use them. Case in point: Hrurgarr the Barbarian wants to smash an iron door with an adamantine axe. By the hardness rules in D&D, he will eventually be able to smash it. Unless there’s some reason why the exact amount of time it takes to smash it matters, I won’t make you roll for that. If he’s trying to smash the door in order to escape from a group of angry Yugoloths, well, we might want to roll in that case to see whether he can do so before they open up his ribcage.

I like my games to fall somewhere between pre-scripted modules and wide-open sandboxes. I’ll drop hooks that give players opportunities to play through many of the great modules in Planescape, and they’ll also have the opportunity to play through storylines based directly on their characters. Your character is also entirely free to go his own way; I’m more than happy to improvise based on what your character wants to do. Basically, I’m going to see which parts of the setting interest the players (and me!) and go from there.

Game balance is not a very interesting goal for me. If everyone is having fun, I’m happy. When a player is unhappy about game balance, sometimes they really do have a beef with how little they can contribute to the game, mechanically. Most of the time, they’re unhappy because another, more powerful character in the game has more time in the spotlight as a result of being more powerful. Since I run D&D much more like an indie game than a dungeon crawler, this tends not to happen on my watch, but please speak up if you’re unhappy.

Do not expect strict adherence to wealth-by-level guidelines, or encounters that are always the perfect CR to challenge the party. I will give you ample opportunity to avoid getting steamrolled by the opposition, but be forewarned that you will meet NPCs that you cannot easily kill, and some of them will be antagonists. Know also that killing your enemies is not always the most effective way of defeating them.
[/sblock]
[sblock=House Rules]
*Experience Keys*
For me, the default experience model in D&D 3.5 is needlessly math-heavy and encourages stupid behaviors, like trying to clear dungeons and kill everything that moves. For this game, replace the default experience model with one in which players define what is important to their characters and gain experience when those topics come up in play. These are called “keys”, and are cribbed from The Shadow of Yesterday.

Keys are the motivations, problems, connections, duties, and loyalties that pull on your character. To the player, they're highly important because they generate experience points. They’re also a great way to tell your DM what you want to see in-game.

Players are strongly encouraged to create their own keys. Creating a new key is easy - they follow very simple rules. A Key must involve a motivation, problem, connection, duty, or loyalty. Keys come in two types:


*Motivations. *When the motivation is fulfilled in play, gain an experience point. When the motivation is fulfilled against good odds, gain three experience points.
*Everything else. *When the Key comes up in play, gain an experience point. (You can use this three times per level. This applies to all Keys below.) When the Key presents a minor problem, gain two experience points. When it presents a major problem, gain five experience points.
All Keys have a Buyoff, which is a reversal from the Key by the character. All Buyoffs give the character 5 experience points. This Buyoff occurs only when you, the player, wants it to happen: you can lose a battle with the Key of Bloodlust and still keep the Key. If you want your character to undergo a change in her personality, though, adding to the story, you can take this Buyoff by fulfilling it. If you do take the Buyoff, you can never take this Key again.

Your character starts with 3 keys, and may select (or create!) up to 3 additional keys over the course of the game. You may add a new key each time your character gains a level. Once you reach 6 keys, you may replace a key each time your character gains a level.

Experience can be spent in four ways: gaining a level, creating a permanent magical item, casting a spell with an experience cost, or retraining your character.


Gaining a level costs experience points equal to 5 times the level to be attained (5 experience for a 0-level character to reach level 1, 10 to reach level 2, 15 to reach level 3, and so on). Changing classes requires you to seek out a mentor. We will roll hit points each level, although a clever cutter might find a way to get a re-roll if he's looking for one.
Creating a magical item costs 1 experience point, possibly 2 for exceedingly powerful items. One-time use items such as scrolls, potions, power stones, feather tokens, etc. have no cost in experience points. Artificers’ crafting pools follow standard (RAW) procedures for item creation.
Casting a spell with an experience cost will almost always cost 1 experience point. If the player wants to make an exception, however, a wish that costs 25 experience points might be interesting.
Retraining a feat, skill, spell selection, or other such permanent decision costs 1 experience point, and you may also need to seek out a mentor.

[sblock=Example Keys]
*Key of Ambition* (Motivation)
Your character's gonna be a high up man around these parts, no matter how many faces you've got to step on to get there.


You gain 1 XP whenever you earn a boon from someone important, earn a slight gain in prestige, or make a rival look bad.
You gain 3 XP whenever you ruin, kill, or otherwise eliminate a rival, and improve your own position because of it.
Buyoff: Relinquish your power and position.
*Key of Bloodlust* (Motivation)
Your character's a real tough cutter, always puttin' berks in the dead-book.


Gain 1 XP every time your character defeats someone in battle.
Gain 3 XP for defeating someone equal to or more powerful than your character.
Buyoff: Be defeated in battle.
*Key of Conscience* (Duty)
Your character watches out for folks less fortunate than himself.


Gain 1 XP every time your character helps someone who cannot help themselves.
Gain 2 XP every time your character defends someone who is in danger and cannot save themselves.
Gain 5 XP every time your character takes someone in an unfortunate situation and changes their life to where they can help themselves.
Buyoff: Ignore a request for help.
*Key of the Coward* (Motivation)
Your character's a peery sort--he avoids combat like the plague.


Gain 1 XP every time your character avoids a potentially dangerous situation.
Gain 3 XP every time your character stops a combat using other means besides violence.
Buyoff: Leap into combat with no hesitation.
*Key of Faith* (Duty)
Your character's been prayin' for favors since before her momma was born.


Gain 1 XP every time she solves a problem with divine power.
Gain 2 XP whenever this character converts someone to her faith.
Gain 5 XP whenever this character defends her faith even though it brings her great harm.
Buyoff: Your character renounces her beliefs.
*Key of Fraternity* (Connection)
Your character is real chummy and loyal to some other berk (an NPC or another PC).


Gain 1 XP every time this character is present in a scene with your character (maximum 3 per level).
Gain 2 XP whenever your character has to make a decision that is influenced by them.
Gain 5 XP every time your character defends them by putting herself at great risk.
Buyoff: Sever the relationship with this person.
*Key of Glittering Gold*
Your character loves to hear jink clatter together.


Gain 1 XP every time you gain a significant amount of treasure or gold.
Gain 3 XP every time you double your wealth.
Buyoff: Give away everything you own except what you can carry lightly.
*Key of the Guardian*
Your character's protecting somebody--the clueless leading the clueless, eh?


Gain 1 XP every time this character is present in a scene with your character. (Up to three points per level)
Gain 2 XP whenever your character has to make a decision that is influenced by them.
Gain 5 XP every time your character rescues them from harm.
Buyoff: Sever the relationship with this person.
*Key of the Impostor*
There's not a cutter in the planes that knows the real dark about you.


You gain 1 XP whenever you pass yourself off as someone/something you're not.
You gain 2 XP whenever you convince others in spite of serious skepticism.
You gain 5 XP whenever your story survives a deliberate, focused, "Hey everybody, look!" attempt to reveal your identity.
Buyoff: Confess your imposture to those duped.
*Key of the Masochist*
Your character's barmy for pain.


Gain 1 XP every time she is reduced to 1/2 hit points or less.
Gain 3 XP every time she takes ability score damage.
Buyoff: Flee a source of physical or psychic damage.
*Key of the Mission*
Your character has some kind of axe to grind.


Gain 1 XP every time she takes action to complete this mission (2 XP if this action is successful.)
Gain 5 XP every time she takes action that completes a major part of this mission.
Buyoff: Abandon this mission.
*Key of the Outcast*
Your character is on the outs with some group--a faction, culture, organization, or the like. This separation defines your character as much as membership in the organization defines its members.


Gain 1 XP every time her status with this organization comes up.
Gain 2 XP every time her disassociation brings her harm.
Gain 5 XP every time the separation brings your character great pain and suffering.
Buyoff: Regain membership in the organization.
*Key of Renown*
"You must be the worst assassin I've ever heard of." "But you have heard of me."


You gain 1 XP whenever you see to it that your name and deeds are known, by bragging about them or making sure there are witnesses.
You gain 2 XP whenever you put yourself at risk to do something unnecessary or foolish that will add to your reputation.
You gain 5 XP whenever you risk your life to take credit for your actions (bragging that you were the one who killed the Duke's son, for example.).
Buyoff: Give someone else credit for an action that would increase your renown.
*Key of the Swindler*
Your character's a real knight of the cross-trade, always peelin' some berk for a handful o' jink. You'll pull a con just for the challenge of it, come to that.


Gain 1 XP every time your character lies, cheats or steals his way to success.
Gain 3 XP every time your character gets caught in a con and still gets away with it.
Buyoff: Renounce your life of crime.
*Key of Vengeance*
Your character hates a particular organization, person, or even species or culture.


Gain 1 XP every time your character hurts a member of that group or a lackey of that person.
Gain 2 XP every time your character strikes a minor blow at that group or person (killing a member of the organization or one of the person's lackeys, disrupting their life, destroying their property).
Gain 5 XP every time your character strikes a major blow at that group or person.
Buyoff: Let your enemy go.
*Key of the Vow*
Your character has a vow of personal behavior that she has sworn not to break. This could be a dietary restriction, a requirement to pray at sunbreak every morning, or something else like that.


Gain 1 XP for every adventure in which your character does not break this vow.
Gain 2 XP every time your character does not break this vow even though it causes her minor harm or inconvenience.
Gain 5 XP every time your character does not break this vow even though it causes her great harm.
Buyoff: Break this vow.
[/sblock]

 *Proxy Points*
Proxies are the servants of deities and other Powers, imbued with divine  power. For being a good player, the Power of Games (that's yer DM,  berk) will make you his Proxy every so often.
Players start with 1 Proxy Point. They can gain a Proxy Point for being  entertaining, clever, or interesting, writing well, or just generally  being excellent.
Proxy Points can be used to:


*Edit a scene. *Want there  to be an antique sword hanging on the wall that you manage to grab and  use to defend yourself? Want to meet a certain somebody in the Lady's  Ward? Make it happen in your post, then let us know you've spent a point  in an sblock beneath it. Please play nice with your godlike powers.
*Temporary feat. *Gain the use of any feat until the end of the scene. Must make a certain amount of sense in context.
*Improve a roll. *Take any d20 roll that came up 10 or less, and add 10 to it. This can get you a natural twenty, if you want it.
*Inspiration. *Get a hint from the DM.
*Recover. *Go  from dying to 0 hit points and stable. You character regains  consciousness, but still suffers all the negative effects of the  disabled condition.
*Shapeshifting*
A character that wishes to change shape into something must have either already seen the creature in question or succeed on an appropriate Knowledge check to know it well enough. The Knowledge check is rolled in secret; the character always believes he knows the creature well enough to perform the transformation. If the caster fails the Knowledge check, the change is not completely successful, and the new form is flawed in some hazardous and entertaining way. This rule applies to Wild Shape, Polymorph, Alter Self, Changelings’ abilities, and similar open-ended shape-changing abilities. It does not apply to characters with a permanent, unchanging alternate form, such as shifters, lycanthropes, and certain fiends.

*Firearms*
Firearms have been developing in various parts of the multiverse in the last couple of decades. They aren't exactly common yet, but you can get just about anything in Sigil. They vary considerably, but there are two basic models. Most firearms count as heavy crossbows for purposes of proficiency. Gunpowder firearms are exceedingly loud. It is impossible to maintain stealth while firing a gun without resorting to some form of supernatural silencing.

_Rifle _(simple, 50gp, 1d10/19-20x2, 80 ft., 8 lbs, piercing)
Loading a rifle is a full-round action that provokes attacks of opportunity.
_Pistol _(simple, 100 gp, 1d4/19-20x2, 20 ft., 2 lbs, piercing)
Loading a pistol is a full-round action that provokes attacks of opportunity. You can fire, but not load, a pistol with one hand at no penalty. You can shoot a pistol with each hand, but you take a penalty on attack rolls as if attacking with two light weapons.
_Gunpowder, wad, and shot _(10 rounds) - 1 lb., 1 gp.
If your supply of ammunition gets wet, it is unusable until you can dry it out.

*Rules Lawyering and Unbidden Advice*
If in the course of the game you believe I’ve made a mistake in using the rules of the game, please limit the scope of your argument to a single post in the Out of Character thread. It is entirely possible that I will make a mistake in the rules, although it is also possible that I've intentionally glossed over a rule that I find a poor fit to the situation at hand. A mistake discovered can never alter the course of the game’s events retroactively, but I will seek to rule correctly in the future and will see to it that any player harmed by an unfair ruling is duly compensated. Excessive argument over boring topics (such as the contents of rule books) will result in the DM mocking you through LOLcat photoshops.

Please try not to advise other players unless they ask for advice. Discussing tactics in-character is to be expected, but please establish with other players how much they are willing to have their character take directions from yours before you elect yourself squad leader. Inexperienced players deserve a chance to learn the game on their own terms, and it is not your job to optimize the party to suit your needs.[/sblock]
[sblock=Resources]
Planewalker - _The _source for Planescape material. Be sure to check out the 3.5 Planescape Campaign Setting!

Lady's Cage Mush Library - Hits the key points about the setting in a quickly digestible format.

Voila!'s Dictionary of Planar Cant - Whatsamatter, cutter? Can't tumble to what berks in the Cage are sayin' when they rattle their bone-boxes?

Sovelier Sage SRD - My favorite presentation of the SRD.[/sblock]
Thank you for your interest!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2010)

I would like to try a Beguiler of some stripe; human, changeling or tiefling...

I'll think on it and provide more shortly.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2010)

Perhaps a warlock of some kind. I love planescape, so this drew my attention quickly!


----------



## Antithetist (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm massively keen, Planescape has always been dear to my heart and it's been forever since I've got to play in the setting. 

 Will work something up, pondering an Archivist.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 19, 2010)

Since you've said optimization is not necessarily a prerequisite for this, I'd like to try something that I've been led to believe is not particularly optimal, but still fairly strong(in the long run).  I am considering a web excerpt based along Savage Species levelling process to gain the LA templates and such, and was interested in creating either a Dire Werewolf, Werebear, or Weretiger.  What basic class I'd be using after that would likely depend on which lycanthrope I end up choosing and how the progress of the campaign/adventure goes, if it goes that far.  

Additionally, I was wondering what your stance on the alignments for Lycanthropes go, as I was considering having my lycanthrope being a natural lycanthrope who simply wants to find a place where he belongs and people won't judge him due to his condition, and failing that, to carve out his own little piece of the Cosmos where none would oppress him.

If that's not alright with you, that's cool, I just wanted to try this as I really enjoy Lycanthropy but rarely find a place where they'd fit due to it being powerful but not entirely optimized, it usually is stuck between both states.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes please? I'm thinking a specialist Wizard right now, most likely a conjurer, race undetermined.

Coincidentally, how high of levels should we plan on plotting for? Because my character might be different if we're planning on capping at high levels versus if this is just a low level foray.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 20, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> I would like to try a Beguiler of some stripe; human, changeling or tiefling...




Excellent! I was hoping to see you here. 



Theroc said:


> I am considering a web excerpt based along Savage Species levelling process to gain the LA templates and such, and was interested in creating either a Dire Werewolf, Werebear, or Weretiger.
> 
> Additionally, I was wondering what your stance on the alignments for Lycanthropes go, as I was considering having my lycanthrope being a natural lycanthrope who simply wants to find a place where he belongs and people won't judge him due to his condition, and failing that, to carve out his own little piece of the Cosmos where none would oppress him.




Sounds fun! Your character can have any alignment you like. Related note: I don't mind chaotic monks, lawful barbarians, or evil paladins, for that matter. Consider all alignment restrictions lifted!



ethandrew said:


> Coincidentally, how high of levels should we plan on plotting for?




Well, I changed the experience model in part because I wanted something that fit Play by Post a little better and would level a little faster in that way. The way the math works on the Keys system, advancement gets slower for every level after 5th, which suits my idea of the "sweet spot" in D&D. I imagine we'll be hard-pressed to get past 5th or 6th level in a reasonable period of time, just because Play by Post runs slower.

If you decide to specialize in Conjuration, you should be aware that it's simultaneously the most useful school, and the one most likely to be restricted by local conditions. While in the planes, the _summon monster_ line of spells can only summon a creature from the same plane--you can't summon a succubus on Ysgard, for instance. You also can't teleport into or out of Sigil, although you can teleport within Sigil with a successful spellcraft check.

And to everyone else, welcome! I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## sappire07 (Aug 20, 2010)

have room for me?


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 20, 2010)

sappire07 said:


> have room for me?




Yup, recruitment is open until September 2nd (Japan time).


----------



## Theroc (Aug 20, 2010)

STR 17, DEX 12, CON 14, INT 9, WIS 11, CHA 9

Poor, poor Viktor.

I'm going to try and bungle through starting out this Lycanthrope using the Savage Progressions from Wizards, but I'm not certain how it will work the first few levels(as you get the animal abilities on separate levels from the shapeshift itself... so you can turn into a bear but be unable to fight as one.  )


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 20, 2010)

I would really like to try this setting, Charcter idea when I am awake.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 20, 2010)

Theroc said:


> I'm going to try and bungle through starting out this Lycanthrope using the Savage Progressions from Wizards, but I'm not certain how it will work the first few levels(as you get the animal abilities on separate levels from the shapeshift itself... so you can turn into a bear but be unable to fight as one.  )




Yeah, it's a little odd to start with, but I'm really glad they came out with rules for distributing those big hefty LAs and Racial Hit Dice over a few levels. Harder to keep straight, but it works better than the 2e level caps, at least.

And don't worry about his stats; for this game, having one 17 and nothing under 8 is pretty good. You don't need to have an ubermensch ability spread to succeed here. 



HandofMystra said:


> I would really like to try this setting, Charcter idea when I am awake.




Hand of Mystra, eh? Catch a skeg at this one, cutters: we got ourselves a bonafide proxy of a major power here!  Welcome!


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 20, 2010)

Hella_Tellah said:


> If you decide to specialize in Conjuration, you should be aware that it's simultaneously the most useful school, and the one most likely to be restricted by local conditions. While in the planes, the _summon monster_ line of spells can only summon a creature from the same plane--you can't summon a succubus on Ysgard, for instance. You also can't teleport into or out of Sigil, although you can teleport within Sigil with a successful spellcraft check.




Ahh, my idea of conjurer is less summoner and more battlefield control via clouds and walls. But I'm seeing a Beguiler, Archivist, Warlock, Lycanthrope, perhaps a wizard shouldn't be what a run. Mayhaps a rogue or divine-type would behoove this group a little more.

Curiously, what's your stance on a Half-Vampire or perhaps, bear with me, an awakened animal with a 10+ intelligence?


----------



## Veven1290 (Aug 20, 2010)

It looks like you already have a collection of players but i would love to submit an alternate. I've never played a PBP or Planescape before but i've always been interested in both and i absolutely love roleplay-heavy campaings.

I'll try to throw a character together after worl for alternate consideration


----------



## sappire07 (Aug 20, 2010)

ill probably submit my character later on.




im also gonna be unable to post saturday and most of sunday


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 21, 2010)

ethandrew said:


> Curiously, what's your stance on a Half-Vampire or perhaps, bear with me, an awakened animal with a 10+ intelligence?




Both sound fun to me! The Libris Mortis Half-Vampire template has a +2 LA, so we'd need to split it up into two levels and start the character with an NPC class. Awakened animals are a touch trickier, but the majority of them don't really warrant any kind of LA at all in my opinion. You're welcome to play either, though, as long as the character can work with the rest of the party. 



Veven1290 said:


> It looks like you already have a collection of players but i would love to submit an alternate. I've never played a PBP or Planescape before but i've always been interested in both and i absolutely love roleplay-heavy campaings.
> 
> I'll try to throw a character together after worl for alternate consideration




Happy to have you!


----------



## Theroc (Aug 21, 2010)

So, I guess to start off Viktor would be a Warrior with the first LA of Lycanthropy.

Savage Progressions: Ghost and Werewolf Template Classes

There is where I am getting it, if you didn't already know about it.  Slowly plugging, but I need to know if that's the best way to sort it for now.  After all, you are the DM and I am unsure how to go about using this progression for a level 1 character, lol.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 21, 2010)

Theroc said:


> So, I guess to start off Viktor would be a Warrior with the first LA of Lycanthropy.
> 
> Savage Progressions: Ghost and Werewolf Template Classes
> 
> There is where I am getting it, if you didn't already know about it.  Slowly plugging, but I need to know if that's the best way to sort it for now.  After all, you are the DM and I am unsure how to go about using this progression for a level 1 character, lol.




Yup, that's how I'd do it. Give him one level in an NPC class like Warrior, and apply the template. You should then replace the level in Warrior with another class (perhaps the Wolf or Dire Wolf class) when he gains a level. Although Savage Species forbids it, I don't mind if you want to split up his progression in those classes and put in a level or two in another PC class in the middle of his werewolf progression.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 21, 2010)

Hmm, I may end up going with something like an awakened ape/chimp with rogue levels. I'll have to plug away with a little more meat and send you something for your perusal. But I wouldn't be doing anything fancier than what the back of the Monster Manual has.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm somewhat interested.  I've been wanting to play a Warforged for a while now, but I'm at a loss for the class atm.  I generally enjoy playing Bards and Cloistered Clerics.  Artificer seems the way to go (given that everyone else is some kind of caster); I'm looking for something I haven't played (ie Core).  Given that I'm starting at level 1 with a cap at 5-6, most interesting "builds" wouldn't get off the ground.  I may need to do some research.

Hmm...

I'm "borrowing" this idea from a few games currently running as well as some pop culture... it's going to involve the Egyptian pantheon somehow.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 21, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> I'm somewhat interested.  I've been wanting to play a Warforged for a while now, but I'm at a loss for the class atm.  I generally enjoy playing Bards and Cloistered Clerics.  Artificer seems the way to go (given that everyone else is some kind of caster); I'm looking for something I haven't played (ie Core).  Given that I'm starting at level 1 with a cap at 5-6, most interesting "builds" wouldn't get off the ground.  I may need to do some research.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> I'm "borrowing" this idea from a few games currently running as well as some pop culture... it's going to involve the Egyptian pantheon somehow.




Welcome!

Play whatever you like, but don't feel like you have to play a caster to keep up. The planes tend to screw with casters to a really large degree, actually. I'm not planning on capping things at 5-6, but it's more of a recognition of the limits of PbP. We probably won't get past those levels for a very long time.

The central question in Planescape is not "What can you do?", it's "What do you believe?" Planescape is about the power of belief to change the world. What does your character believe? Does your character believe that one great work of art can bring immortality? Is devotion to a deity's code the greatest honor a mortal can have? Does the artisan's soul live on in his works?  Does your character live out his life in order to weigh lightly in Osiris' scales? What would be the most effective character for expressing that?


----------



## Theroc (Aug 21, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> I  Artificer seems the way to go (given that everyone else is some kind of caster);




Viktor isn't a spellcaster, he's a Lycanthrope.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Stats for Feleghost: Rolls


```
Name: Feleghost
Class: Rouge
Race: dwarf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral 


Str: 14 +2 (  )     Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 16 +3 (  )     BAB: +0         HP: 9 (1d6+3)
Con: 17 +3 (+2)     Grapple: +2     Dmg Red: 0
Int: 14 +2 (  )     Speed: 20'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 12 +1 (  )     Init: +3      Spell Save: +1
Cha: 03 -4 (-2)     ACP: 0         Spell Fail: 5%

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +3    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    16
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 15

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0     +3          +3
Ref:                       2     +3          +5
Will:                      0     +1          +1

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Short sword 		+2     1d6+2      19-20x2
Shortbow                +3     1d6           20x3

Languages: Common, dwarven

Abilities: 
Rouge: Trapfinding, Sneak attack +1d6, Armor proficiencey (Light and 

Medium), weapon proficiencey (simple, )
Dwarf: Darkvision, +2 apprise checks related to stones and metal, 

Stonecunning(+2 search for stonework), Weapon familiarity, Stability, 

+2 saving throws against poison and spells, +1 attack against orcs an 

goblinoids, +2 cratf related to stone, +4 dodge AC bonus vs giants


Feats: Dodge

Skill Points: 36       Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Open locks                4    +3          +7
Sleith of hand            4    +3          +7
Tumble                    4    +3          +7
Hide                      4    +3          +7
Move silently             4    +3          +7
Spot                      4    +1          +5
Listen                    4    +1          +5
Craft (Blacksmiting)      4    +1          +5
Disable Devices           4    +1          +5

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Short sword               10gp   3lb
Shortbow                  30gp  2lb
Flint and steel            1gp    -
Backpack                   2gp   2lb 
Sack x4                    4sp   2lb          
Arrows (40)                2gp   6lb  
Travelers Outfit             
Thieves Tools             30gp   1lb           
Average lock              40gp   1lb
Studded leather armor     25gp    20lb 
                 
Money: ? gp 
                         Weith: 37lb



Age: 74
Height: 1.20 mts
Weight: 90 kg
Eyes: black
Hair: -
Skin: white
```


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 21, 2010)

My character concept will be a Cloistered Cleric who worships Imhotep.

Imhotep embodies that to which my character will aspire - the unique story (to this pantheon) of his mortal ascension will inspire my character to learn how to transcend his mortal shell.  He honours the Pantheon as a whole, convinced that there is no One True Way to Ascension.  By giving praise to all of the Pantheon, he will hope to earn their favour when he finally learns how to join them.

http://invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/24970/

STR 14, DEX 10, CON 15 (was 13), INT 17, WIS 16 (was 18), CHA 9 (was 11)


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 22, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Stats for Feleghost





Thanks for the character sheet, Voda Vosa!

I don't want to step on your toes if you've got a good idea going, but  are you sure you want to play a character with a Charisma of 3? This  game is likely to involve a lot of roleplay, and I don't want you to  feel sidelined. You're definitely welcome to play a spectacularly uncharismatic character if you like, but I'm concerned that dumping Charisma that much could make the game less enjoyable for you.



Herobizkit said:


> My character concept will be a Cloistered Cleric who worships the whole Pharaonic pantheon.




Interesting! I can't wait to see those ideas in play. 

I wrote up a few more Keys that are a little more closely tailored to the Planescape setting. Since they are the main way your character advances, be sure to consider what kind of actions and situations you want to see your character in often. Please feel free to use any of the ones I've posted, or write up your own!

[sblock=More Keys]
*Key of the Clueless *(Motivation/Hindrance)
Your character doesn’t know much about the planes.


     Gain 1 XP every time your character learns something about the planes.
     Gain 3 XP when your character’s lack of knowledge about the planes harms or inconveniences him.
     Buyoff: Get a proper education.
 *Key of the Indep *(Connection)
Your character actively avoids entanglements with Factions.


Gain 1 XP every time your character makes a decision to avoid a Faction.
     Gain 2 XP when your character’s lack of affiliations costs him something.
Gain 5 XP when your character's decision to stay independent costs him dearly.
     Buyoff: Join a Faction.
 *Key of the Xaositect* (Motivation)
Your character is peanut squiggle 可愛い flatline! Give rumble the throat bearer.


Gain 1 XP every time you make the Planes a little more chaotic.
Gain 3 XP when you embrace chaos against your own best interests.
Buyoff: Cooperate with a lawful order.
 *Key of the Restless Wanderer *(Motivation)
Your character lives to see new things.


Gain 1 XP each time you go to a new plane.
Gain 3 XP when you experience something rare and wondrous.
     Buyoff: Settle down and set up kip somewhere.
 *Key of the Mute* (Hindrance)
Your character hardly speaks at all.


Gain 1 XP whenever you go through a social scene without speaking a word.
     Gain 2 XP when you remain silent to your own peril or detriment.
Gain 5 XP when staying silent brings you great harm.
     Buyoff: Speak your mind.
 *Key of the Arcane Scholar* (Motivation)
You have dedicated yourself to the study of arcane lore.


Gain 1 XP each time you learn a new spell.
     Gain 3 XP for discovering a powerful secret of the arcane world.
     Buyoff: Refuse to go into harm’s way to learn more about the Art.
 *Key of the Just* (Motivation)
Your character upholds the law in all he does.


Gain 1 XP every time you bring order to the planes.
     Gain 3 XP when you take action for the rule of order against difficult odds.
     Buyoff: Refuse a lawful order.
[/sblock]


----------



## Antithetist (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm thinking of an Arabic-Mediterranean sort of feel for my character, somewhere between Ancient Greece and the Arabian Nights, with a little dash of Lovecraft (horrors lurking in the desert night and whatnot). I'm looking at him as a sort of vizier in training - physician, astrologer, alchemist, philosopher, courtier. His society placed importance on personal honour, dignity and wisdom, and those values are at the centre of his moral compass. The way that belief and personal will can shape reality in the planes will probably be massively exciting to him, and something of a confirmation of his pre-existing personal philosophy.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 22, 2010)

Hella_Tellah said:


> Thanks for the character sheet, Voda Vosa!
> 
> I don't want to step on your toes if you've got a good idea going, but  are you sure you want to play a character with a Charisma of 3? This  game is likely to involve a lot of roleplay, and I don't want you to  feel sidelined. You're definitely welcome to play a spectacularly uncharismatic character if you like, but I'm concerned that dumping Charisma that much could make the game less enjoyable for you.
> 
> ...




Well, it's what was rolled, either way I'll have to put a 5 in another stats, although having WIS  or INT of 5 is not better than having a 3 in CHA.


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 23, 2010)

Hella_Tellah said:


> Thanks for the character sheet, Voda Vosa!
> 
> I don't want to step on your toes if you've got a good idea going, but  are you sure you want to play a character with a Charisma of 3? This  game is likely to involve a lot of roleplay, and I don't want you to  feel sidelined. You're definitely welcome to play a spectacularly uncharismatic character if you like, but I'm concerned that dumping Charisma that much could make the game less enjoyable for you.



I like the interpretation that a low CHa can mean not that people don't like you (which can be interesting to RP) but that your "force of personality" is weak. So that no one pays attention to what you say. I would play that with NPCs that you do not know you are "socially invisible," you are in a group and no one asks you your opinion but that in a group that knows you, people hear what you have to say.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah. He's a creep. He's a weirdo.

...what the hell is he doing here?

He doesn't belong here.

...

Hee.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 23, 2010)

Antithetist said:


> I'm thinking of an Arabic-Mediterranean sort of feel for my character, somewhere between Ancient Greece and the Arabian Nights, with a little dash of Lovecraft (horrors lurking in the desert night and whatnot). I'm looking at him as a sort of vizier in training - physician, astrologer, alchemist, philosopher, courtier. His society placed importance on personal honour, dignity and wisdom, and those values are at the centre of his moral compass. The way that belief and personal will can shape reality in the planes will probably be massively exciting to him, and something of a confirmation of his pre-existing personal philosophy.




Love it! I've always been a big fan of the Arabic/Mediterranean feel in fantasy, and the thought you've put into his personal philosophy is just the sort of thing I want to read. 



Voda Vosa said:


> Well, it's what was rolled, either way I'll have to put a 5 in another stats, although having WIS  or INT of 5 is not better than having a 3 in CHA.




Yup, that's a tough row to hoe, there. You might consider making a Key that plays to that flaw, just to sort of even things out on that front. Entirely up to you how you want to play that, too--he could be cripplingly shy, horrifically ugly, borderline autistic, just plain annoying, or whatever. I just wanted to be sure we're on the same page in terms of what it means for the character; I want to make sure that you can still have fun playing the character, no matter what the stats. 



HandofMystra said:


> I like the interpretation that a low CHa can mean not that people don't like you (which can be interesting to RP) but that your "force of personality" is weak. So that no one pays attention to what you say. I would play that with NPCs that you do not know you are "socially invisible," you are in a group and no one asks you your opinion but that in a group that knows you, people hear what you have to say.




That's a good interpretation, too. I definitely don't want to paint Feleghost as 100% ineffectual in social interactions, because that'll sideline him an awful lot. -4 to checks is fairly serious, but a good circumstance bonus or two can even things out pretty quickly.

Thanks everyone for your interest so far! I'm really enjoying the ideas you folks are bringing to the table.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 23, 2010)

I like HandofMystra idea about the low charisma. I think I'll play him on that end.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 23, 2010)

Hm... I'm a bit confused on which of the Werewolf traits apply in which forms, but I figure we'll figure that out shortly.  (I know the Savage progressions says, I just can't find it)

Though, I don't believe the warrior class has a starting gold, since it is intended to be an NPC class.


----------



## Baronsquee (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi, I'm new around here, remember Planescape fondly from when I was small! 

Is there still room for more players? I've got kind of a cool idea, see what you think...

So the character is a Githzerai (probably) mercenary... kind of. See, since everything on the planes is fuelled by the power of belief (hence gate towns slipping and sliding all over the place, etc. etc.), this guy hires himself out to BELIEVE whatever his paymasters want him to believe. He's the guy who might be sent into Pandemonium to think like a Modron in order to pull a bit of it further toward the Lawful side of the Wheel, then the following week be sent to skulk around in Bytopia espousing thoughts and ideas of greed... 

In terms of class, I must admit I'm not entirely sure. Perhaps some kind of Monk/Bard type affair? Way to pick the weakest classes, perhaps, but there's RP potential here, I feel. It would work with either a character who is incredibly high wisdom, or incredibly low wisdom, for different reasons. 

Please let me know if this sounds too zany, or perhaps acceptable. Thanks!


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 23, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Hm... I'm a bit confused on which of the Werewolf traits apply in which forms, but I figure we'll figure that out shortly.  (I know the Savage progressions says, I just can't find it)
> 
> Though, I don't believe the warrior class has a starting gold, since it is intended to be an NPC class.




I'm thinking he has all the goodies a 1st-level Warrior has, plus all the goodies from the first level of the Werewolf template class. That means he gets:
+1 BAB, +2 Fort, 4x(2+INT) skill points; Climb, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Jump, Ride, and Swim as class skills; proficiency with all simple and martial weapons, all armor, and shields. Then we slap a coat of Werewolf Template on top of that and add: +2 WIS, +2 Natural Armor, Alternate form (wolf), low-light vision, shapechanger subtype, and Track. Pretty cool!
Now, I believe this means you've got all those goodies in both human and wolf form, however, you don't get the abilities of a wolf when in wolf form. You effectively have the ability to take on the appearance of a wolf without actually being one, and all gear you are wearing that can't be used by a non-humanoid falls to the ground (or rips in half dramatically, at your option ). Later, after you take a level in the Wolf or Dire Wolf class, you'll use the wolf or dire wolf's ability scores for STR, DEX, and CON when in wolf form.

Does that sound right to you? That's how it looks from where I'm sitting.

And for gold, go ahead and take fighter starting gold.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 23, 2010)

Baronsquee said:


> Hi, I'm new around here, remember Planescape fondly from when I was small!
> 
> Is there still room for more players? I've got kind of a cool idea, see what you think...
> 
> ...




That sounds like it could be really cool! It definitely works for a Githzerai, what with spending their lives shaping reality around them constantly. Monk could definitely work for that character; I could see him as a Psion or Psychic Warrior pretty easily, too, if you're looking for suggestions.

One sticking point, though: Githzerai have a +2 LA, so we'd need to either tone down your character's racial benefits or divide them up into a 2-level Savage Species-style progression and start him with an NPC class. I really like Githzerai, so if you want to play one, I'll do everything I can to make it work for you.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2010)

Whoa...that's weirdly close to where I was going!

Want to team up? I'm making a Beguiler...who better to manipulate beliefs, right?


----------



## Theroc (Aug 23, 2010)

Hella_Tellah said:


> I'm thinking he has all the goodies a 1st-level Warrior has, plus all the goodies from the first level of the Werewolf template class. That means he gets:
> +1 BAB, +2 Fort, 4x(2+INT) skill points; Climb, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Jump, Ride, and Swim as class skills; proficiency with all simple and martial weapons, all armor, and shields. Then we slap a coat of Werewolf Template on top of that and add: +2 WIS, +2 Natural Armor, Alternate form (wolf), low-light vision, shapechanger subtype, and Track. Pretty cool!
> Now, I believe this means you've got all those goodies in both human and wolf form, however, you don't get the abilities of a wolf when in wolf form. You effectively have the ability to take on the appearance of a wolf without actually being one, and all gear you are wearing that can't be used by a non-humanoid falls to the ground (or rips in half dramatically, at your option ). Later, after you take a level in the Wolf or Dire Wolf class, you'll use the wolf or dire wolf's ability scores for STR, DEX, and CON when in wolf form.
> 
> ...




That's fine by me.  Btw, for starting gold, are we supposed to roll, take average, or take max?

Also:  The Savage Progressions stats a werewolf Lord in hybrid form gets reach of 5 feet(normal reach), while the SRD states a werewolf Lord in Hybrid form has a reach of 10 feet.

It also contradicts the SRD in regards to the 'trip' ability.  Savage progressions grants it both in Hybrid and Dire wolf forms, while the SRD states it only applies during Dire wolf form.

(I'm not quite sure why large size is advantageous for a Lycanthrope if they don't get the reach, though.)


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 23, 2010)

Since Voda went the way of rogue, and I'm still bandying around the idea of playing an awakened animal, I decided to roll up my stats. I'll post them here so I have the link saved.

I'll actually flesh something out within the next day or so, I've just been busy with work. Lame.

STR 11, DEX 16, CON 12, INT 15, WIS 18, CHA 11

I might rearrange the stats, depending what I play, but this was based if I were to play a Druid, which I'm debating doing. A chimp druid with an animal companion.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 23, 2010)

A crazy monkey perhaps?


----------



## sappire07 (Aug 23, 2010)

hi all im back from my trip.



i will work on my character on my free time


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 24, 2010)

Theroc said:


> That's fine by me.  Btw, for starting gold, are we supposed to roll, take average, or take max?
> 
> Also:  The Savage Progressions stats a werewolf Lord in hybrid form gets reach of 5 feet(normal reach), while the SRD states a werewolf Lord in Hybrid form has a reach of 10 feet.
> 
> ...




For starting gold, please roll.

Level 5 of the Werewolf Lord's Dire Wolf class looks like a fairly dead level, so why don't we increase his reach to 10 ft at that level? At 4th, he'll get the awesome grapple mod and bonus to intimidate (among other things), then get reach at 5th. In exchange, let's make trip only available in Dire Wolf form. I envision the wolf trip attack as biting the leg and pulling, which I don't imagine a 9-foot-tall wolf man would be doing. 

Sound good to you?



ethandrew said:


> STR 11, DEX 16, CON 12, INT 15, WIS 18, CHA 11
> 
> I might rearrange the stats, depending what I play, but this was based if I were to play a Druid, which I'm debating doing. A chimp druid with an animal companion.




 Mother of God... Nice rolls! Looking forward to seeing the chimp in action.

On further reflection, I've decided to bump starting Keys to 3 and maximum Keys to 6, and I'll change the OP to reflect that. Having a wider variety of motivations and goals available makes it easier for me to drop hooks and motivate your characters, and it gives you guys more opportunities for advancement.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 24, 2010)

Hella_Tellah said:


> For starting gold, please roll.
> 
> Level 5 of the Werewolf Lord's Dire Wolf class looks like a fairly dead level, so why don't we increase his reach to 10 ft at that level? At 4th, he'll get the awesome grapple mod and bonus to intimidate (among other things), then get reach at 5th. In exchange, let's make trip only available in Dire Wolf form. I envision the wolf trip attack as biting the leg and pulling, which I don't imagine a 9-foot-tall wolf man would be doing.
> 
> Sound good to you?




Haha, I can live with that, though I always thought of it more of the wolf leaning down and tearing open their calf... (I think I'd 'trip' if I got shredded by a werewolf  )  Works for me.  Another question on that note: If Viktor had a medium sized reach weapon, does he have 15' or 20' Reach, with a one-handed weapon?





Hella_Tellah said:


> On further reflection, I've decided to bump starting Keys to 3 and maximum Keys to 6, and I'll change the OP to reflect that. Having a wider variety of motivations and goals available makes it easier for me to drop hooks and motivate your characters, and it gives you guys more opportunities for advancement.




Alrighty.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 24, 2010)

Theroc said:


> If Viktor had a medium sized reach weapon, does he have 15' or 20' Reach, with a one-handed weapon?




Tough question. I'm looking at 3 different spots in the SRD here:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> A typical Large character wielding a reach weapon of the *appropriate  size* can attack a creature 15 or 20 feet away, but not adjacent  creatures or creatures up to 10 feet away.




I _think_ this means you can't reach with a weapon that isn't designed for your size, so a 10ft. reach weapon designed for a medium character wouldn't extend your reach. Kind of weird, so maybe we'll make it 15 for a medium weapon, 20 for a large weapon.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> _Inappropriately Sized Weapons_: A creature can’t make optimum  use of a weapon that isn’t properly sized for it. A cumulative –2  penalty applies on attack rolls for each size category of difference  between the size of its intended wielder and the size of its actual  wielder. If the creature isn’t proficient with the weapon a –4  nonproficiency penalty also applies.
> 
> The measure of how much  effort it takes to use a weapon (whether the weapon is designated as a  light, one-handed, or two-handed weapon for a particular wielder) is  altered by one step for each size category of difference between the  wielder’s size and the size of the creature for which the weapon was  designed. If a weapon’s designation would be changed to something other  than light, one-handed, or two-handed by this alteration, the creature  can’t wield the weapon at all.





I believe this means you can use a two-handed, medium reach weapon one-handed at a -2 penalty.




			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Any gear worn or carried by the creature that can’t be worn or carried  in its new form instead falls to the ground in its space. If the  creature changes size, any gear it wears or carries that can be worn or  carried in its new form changes size to match the new size.  (Nonhumanoid-shaped creatures can’t wear armor designed for  humanoid-shaped creatures, and viceversa.) Gear returns to normal size  if dropped.





The result is that if Viktor is carrying a medium reach weapon when he turns into a large, hybrid form werewolf, the weapon will become a large reach weapon, so we won't need to deal with inappropriate weapon sizes too much. That is, unless you'd like it to work differently. We could have your equipment remain unaffected, which would be interesting, but possibly less useful, and more likely to be embarrassing when you turn back into a human. Sigilian spandex, anyone?


----------



## Theroc (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, now that's confusing.  The entry in the SRD on Werebears mentions a werebear's axe is medium sized so when he becomes large he can wield it one handed, hence my question.

I'll stick with it expanding with me, though.  >.> Less confusion that way.  

If we get to that level, anyhow.  That'll be awhile.


----------



## Baronsquee (Aug 24, 2010)

Hella_Tellah said:


> That sounds like it could be really cool! It definitely works for a Githzerai, what with spending their lives shaping reality around them constantly. Monk could definitely work for that character; I could see him as a Psion or Psychic Warrior pretty easily, too, if you're looking for suggestions.
> 
> One sticking point, though: Githzerai have a +2 LA, so we'd need to either tone down your character's racial benefits or divide them up into a 2-level Savage Species-style progression and start him with an NPC class. I really like Githzerai, so if you want to play one, I'll do everything I can to make it work for you.




Ha! I had exactly the same idea as this about an hour ago. Monk seemed kinda OK, but not really perfect. Psion seems much closer, I think, to the intent of the character.

Insofar as LA goes, I've really gone for a Githzerai for the fluff rather than the crunch (To be honest, I've not even looked at the Githzerai racial summary - what book is it in? Does anyone know off the top of their head?) So really, I'm more than happy to downplay any uber powers they may have so long as I can still be a Githzerai in the iconic ways that matter. 



Shayuri said:


> Whoa...that's weirdly close to where I was going!
> 
> Want to team up? I'm making a Beguiler...who better to manipulate beliefs, right?




Absolutely positively yes! This is a new idea for me... the idea of a teammate for this character. A beguil;er could work well... Is there a way you could beguile me into believing things, if I voluntarily go for it? That would be interesting.


----------



## Baronsquee (Aug 24, 2010)

These are the stats I rolled: 

invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/24982/



STR: 11
DEX: 15
CON: 9
INT: 11
WIS: 17
CHA: 14


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 24, 2010)

Baronsquee said:


> Insofar as LA goes, I've really gone for a Githzerai for the fluff rather than the crunch (To be honest, I've not even looked at the Githzerai racial summary - what book is it in? Does anyone know off the top of their head?) So really, I'm more than happy to downplay any uber powers they may have so long as I can still be a Githzerai in the iconic ways that matter.




Good news everyone! I just found something really nice in Complete Psionic, which surprised me, because I hadn't found a use for the book yet.  There's a Githzerai racial variant on page 147 that lets you start out at 1st level in a base class, and optionally improve over the course of your career. A post over in Living Eberron has the skinny on this, but basically you'll start with:

+2 Dexterity, -2 Intelligence
Medium size
Base land speed 30 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Automatic Languages: Common (Planar Trade), Gith. Bonus Languages: Abyssal, Celestial, Draconic, Slaad, Undercommon.
Favored Class: Monk.
*Naturally Psionic:* At 1st level, githzerai gain 2 bonus power points. This benefit does not grant them the ability to manifest powers unless they gain that ability through another source, such as levels in a psionic class. Power points do allow a character to make use of psionic feats and attempt to gain psionic focus.
*Catfall:* At 1st level, a githzerai gains the use of _catfall (EPH 82)_ as a psi-like ability three times per day (manifester level equal to 1/2 Hit Dice, minimum 1st).

Plus whatever benefits you get from your starting class. If that works for you, you're totally welcome to take that and not advance any further in Githzerai stuff if you'd like, or you can take the racial class progression.

If you'd like more fluff information on the Githzerai, have a look at Chapter 2 of the 3.5 Planescape Campaign Setting. In *knowing* the teachings of Zerthimon, you _have_ grown stronger.


----------



## Baronsquee (Aug 24, 2010)

That all looks perfectly excellent! 

The +2 Dex gives me a starting Dex of 17, plenty high enough for me. An Intelligence of 9 is actually good, as it suggests a limited capacity for lateral and creative thinking - which would only get in the way of my job. It's easy to tow the line in a new belief system if you're not bright enough to pick holes in the logic. 

A smattering of power points and a little bonus psionic thing just to make the character feel Githy, and we're all good! I'll pick a class and work up a character directly. 

I hope this character doesn't break the 'multiple personalities' rule, seeing as he'll be believing one thing one day and another the next. Of course, once the adventure gets going, he may be between jobs for a bit anyway (depending on what happen, of course), and I think it's important to have a core personality that is the same regardless of what the belief structure of the moment happens to be. 

I'm not sure I'm going to be able to explain the character as a prime though. Can I play a planar? I have a pretty good knowledge of the Planescape setting, and the planes are so enormous it's entirely likely I'll never have been anywhere we go before anyway. Sound OK?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2010)

Baron, are you interested in linking backgrounds with me? My character could be business partners with yours.

My concept (peddling belief) was similar to yours...though my character is more selling a belief-changing service than any personal changes in belief. And the scale of th service is different, more personal, less global.

Basically, imagine a streetside hawker, going on about how he can get you money! Women! Power! Whatever you want! But instead of peddling snake oil, he's peddling a "multiversal change initiation network." Claiming that he and his confederates will go out and seed the multiverse with stories about the client that, while untrue, will -become- true with time, as more people come to belive it.

It's mostly a con, of course.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 24, 2010)

Baronsquee said:


> I hope this character doesn't break the 'multiple personalities' rule, seeing as he'll be believing one thing one day and another the next.




No worries, your character as described is far removed from the guy that made me start instituting that suggestion. Basically, he always wanted to play a character that was a cute, naive young girl by day and a vicious psychopath by night, with the two personalities entirely unaware of one another. That can be played in interesting ways, but he never did. He played that archetype in 3 different games I was aware of, so I got pretty sick of it and am going to let that archetype rest for a few years before I GM for that kind of character again.



Baronsquee said:


> I'm not sure I'm going to be able to explain the character as a prime though. Can I play a planar? I have a pretty good knowledge of the Planescape setting, and the planes are so enormous it's entirely likely I'll never have been anywhere we go before anyway. Sound OK?




Yup, I'd expect a Githzerai to be a planar, so he can definitely be a planar.

I put that suggestion in there for a couple of reasons:


Fantastical stories (usually) require at least one relatively mundane character who shares many of our judgments as an audience. Arrested Development needs Michael Bluth; A New Hope required a farmboy protagonist; Doctor Who doesn't work without the companion.
It's a lot more fun to discover the setting with fresh eyes, rather than rolling a lot of knowledge checks.

I suggested playing a prime because I think it'll be more fun for most kinds of characters, but you've got an idea that works better as a planar, so rock on with your bad self.


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 24, 2010)

I like being challenged to come up with what my PC believes. I have lost home internet access until Thursday at least so I will be spotty on ENWorld until that gets fixed.


----------



## rhizomatics (Aug 24, 2010)

I've always loved Planescape - but I've always had to DM it! I'm not exactly clear upon reviewing the thread how many players you already have, or what the class composition is like, but let me run a concept by you.

I'd like to play a down-on-his-luck elven aristocrat, a dilletante and aesthete - probably a bard. Think a 19th Century decadent a la Baudelaire and Oscar Wilde. On the Prime, he was the youngest son of a highly regarded family of bards (something along the lines of, say, this, not so much the traveling minstrel type). Lacking the dedication and temperament of his respectable relatives, he sank into a lifestyle of hedonistic dissipation. When the family stopped subsidizing his irresponsibility, he left home and began drifting from place to place, supporting himself by performing, storytelling, or temporarily attaching himself to the courts of minor nobles (he also occasionally dabbles in less savory means of support, such as forgery and mercenary work). His travels have recently landed him in Sigil. Leaving the Prime Material has opened whole new vistas to explore and experiences to delight in, and he is determined to take full advantage of them. He lives in the moment to the greatest extent possible and leaves tomorrow to take care of itself.

I'd like to slowly shift the character from a cynical n'er do well looking for the next score to someone a little more substantial. He values his freedom intensely, opposing conformity and unthinking obedience to authority, but his lack of stable, meaningful ties to other people has made him a little selfish and somewhat lacking in compassion. That's something that could change if he found something or someone he could bring himself to truly invest in without irony. I also see him returning to his neglected studies as he grows in experience, developing as a serious scholar and poet - maybe going for the Sublime Chord PRC if we ever were to get to high levels.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 24, 2010)

Question: in going the route of Druid, do I forgo the Animal Companion to start due to your "No mount/pack animals yet"?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2010)

Work in progress

The Effervescent Etrigan! (Nom de Plume)
Changeling Beguiler 1
Stats
STR 9, DEX 14, CON 13, INT 16, WIS 14, CHA 16
Stat Roll

Hit Points 7/7

Feats
Spell Focus: Enchantment

Skills 36
Bluff 4 +3+2
Diplomacy 4 +3
Disguise 2 +3
Intimidate 2 +3
Sense Motive 4 +2+2

Hide 4 
Move Silently 4
Spot 4
Listen 4
Search 4


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 25, 2010)

rhizomatics said:


> I'm not exactly clear upon reviewing the thread how many players you already have, or what the class composition is like, but let me run a concept by you.




Welcome! We've got a bunch of great ideas going on in the thread, but no 100% complete character sheets just yet. Pull up a chair, and let's do some plane-hopping.



ethandrew said:


> Question: in going the route of Druid, do I forgo the Animal Companion to start due to your "No mount/pack animals yet"?




Hurm. That's a pretty big component of the character, and it can be kind of challenging to find an animal companion in the planes (well, not so hard in the Beastlands). Let's have your character start with his animal companion. I'm mostly concerned with not having people try to haul around a cart, donkey and barded warhorse through every portal they come across. Your animal companion should be fine, though.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 25, 2010)

Hella_Tellah said:


> Hurm. That's a pretty big component of the character, and it can be kind of challenging to find an animal companion in the planes (well, not so hard in the Beastlands). Let's have your character start with his animal companion. I'm mostly concerned with not having people try to haul around a cart, donkey and barded warhorse through every portal they come across. Your animal companion should be fine, though.




I was actually just planning on doing something innocuous, like a riding dog or some sort.


----------



## Baronsquee (Aug 25, 2010)

Shayuri, I PM'ed you some thoughts. Let me know if you didn't get it - it's entirely possible I somehow failed to actually send it correctly!


----------



## Baronsquee (Aug 25, 2010)

OK, I think my character is pretty much ready. 

Psychic :: (Read-Only) - Myth-Weavers

I've not filled in the description or the personality sections because I need to chat to Shayuri, plus I still have my starting feat free because... well, I guess it's still up in the air. 

Does it look OK, DM?


----------



## Antithetist (Aug 25, 2010)

Okay, rolled my stats (invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/24989/). 

 Str 7
 Dex 10
 Con 9
 Int 17 
 Wis 15
 Cha 12

  Going to see about writing up a character sheet today if possible - if not then I'll be away for a few days tomorrow so I might be cutting the deadline a bit close, but I'll do my damnedest to scrape in. 

 I can't find starting gold for the Archivist - does anybody have a reference for it? Or else could I get a ruling on what to use?

EDIT: Thanks. Starting gold 5d4=17x10 = 170 gold


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 25, 2010)

rhizomatics said:


> I'd like to slowly shift the character from a cynical n'er do well  looking for the next score to someone a little more substantial. He  values his freedom intensely, opposing conformity and unthinking  obedience to authority, but his lack of stable, meaningful ties to other  people has made him a little selfish and somewhat lacking in  compassion. That's something that could change if he found something or  someone he could bring himself to truly invest in without irony. I also  see him returning to his neglected studies as he grows in experience,  developing as a serious scholar and poet - maybe going for the Sublime  Chord PRC if we ever were to get to high levels.




Forgot to mention this before: I _love_ the character concept. I especially love when players tell me, "I want to see my character do this, this, and this" when making a character, because it's a sure way to get the kind of game you want. Thank you!



ethandrew said:


> I was actually just planning on doing something innocuous, like a riding dog or some sort.




Good deal. Innocuous or not, whatever animal companion you'd like would be fine--I just didn't want to be stuck making nothing but 30-foot-wide portals suitable for running caravans through. 



Baronsquee said:


> OK, I think my character is pretty much ready.
> 
> Psychic :: (Read-Only) - Myth-Weavers
> 
> ...




Looks great! If you're looking for ideas for feats, you might want to take a peek at Chapter 4 of the 3.5 PSCS, the Manual of the Planes, or the Planar Handbook. And don't be shy about writing up your own feat if you've got an idea!

One point: you haven't listed any Keys there.

*OPEN CALL FOR DISSENTING OPINIONS*
Are you guys okay with the Keys house rule? Does it make sense? Would you prefer a different experience model? Book standard, free-form, something else? I really like it, but I'm not the only person playing this game. Tell me what you think! You won't hurt my feelings, I double-promise pinky swear.



Antithetist said:


> I can't find starting gold for the Archivist - does anybody have a reference for it? Or else could I get a ruling on what to use?




There's no official one, but he's kind of a Wizard/Cleric. Let's make it the more generous of the two and go with Cleric at 5d4x10gp.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2010)

Baron, I got it...I'll reply asap. Sorry I didn't get to you yesterday. Things got very busy for me in the afternoon and evening. 

I have some ideas too, and I think they'll work well with your concept. I need to finish up my sheet too though, or else I won't get in at all. (^_^)


----------



## Antithetist (Aug 25, 2010)

Hella_Tellah said:


> There's no official one, but he's kind of a  Wizard/Cleric. Let's make it the more generous of the two and go with  Cleric at 5d4x10gp.




 Cool, thanks!




Hella_Tellah said:


> Are you guys okay with the Keys house rule? Does it make sense? Would you prefer a different experience model? Book standard, free-form, something else? I really like it, but I'm not the only person playing this game. Tell me what you think! You won't hurt my feelings, I double-promise pinky swear.




 Tough to say with confidence, having not yet seen it in action, but it looks like an interesting model to me. Seems to suit the kind of game that you want to run, and I'll be quite happy to try it out if I get in. I've already been thinking about my character's Keys.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 25, 2010)

I think the idea is interesting, whether it pans out in practice as I foresee is a bit of a different subject.  I'm game for trying it out, though.

Edit:
Viktor's gold
6d4=14
140 gold to play with


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 25, 2010)

The Keys are a neat idea.  I would suggest using them as a story-award bonus, kind of like Hero points.  Each point you earn allows you to re-roll a miss, skill check etc... but for [X] amount of XP, you can basically write a scene in the story, influencing the events and making it an interactive experience.  How that would work, or if it would work, is up in the air, I think.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Antithetist said:


> I'm looking at him as a sort of vizier in training - physician, astrologer, alchemist, philosopher, courtier.



That's just creepy, because I'm modeling my Warforged Cleric to aspire to be like Imhotep, a real life vizier.  Could be an interesting team?   Maybe I'll go Artificer after all.


----------



## Antithetist (Aug 25, 2010)

Khalil ibn Haqal - sheet  at Myth Weavers

[sblock=Personality and Background]Khalil is a very slim young man, brown skinned, his dark, curly hair and beard trimmed neatly. His features are composed and blankly unemotive, but for the searching, intent gleam in his unblinking eyes. He holds himself upright despite the suit of chainmail which appears to weigh heavily upon his slight frame. He listens much more than he talks, and when he does speak his voice is soft and measured.

 Khalil's homeland is an archipelago off the coast of a great, arid continent; once his people lived all across the mainland, but millennia ago they were all but wiped out in a mysterious cataclysm that left their cities uninhabitable and burned the land to desert. What is left may be only the remnants of that great civilization, but it is still a beacon of learning and culture across the world. Khalil is the middle son of an aristocratic family, a scholar and philospher trained in the great Academies. His family have hopes for his future at Court, and he intends to do his best to respect those wishes - though his personal interests are rather less worldly.[/sblock]


[sblock=Keys]*Key of the Cat* 
...the one that curiosity killed. You have devoted yourself to the seeking of forgotten lore and the darkest secrets of existence.



Gain 1 XP every time you learn a spell or otherwise gain power through knowledge.
Gain 2 XP every time you bring trouble upon yourself by knowing too much.
Gain 5 XP every time your insatiable thirst for forbidden knowledge takes you into mortal danger.
     Buyoff: Allow the demands of prudence to stop you learning more about   something.

*Key of the Dignitary* 
 You're a man of honour and dignity, in your own eyes if nobody else's, and you should act accordingly.


Gain 1 XP whenever you endure physical discomfort or your own baser desires without complaining or acting foolishly.
Gain 3 XP whenever you do something that contributes significantly to your personal prestige and good name.
    Buyoff: Lose your self-control in front of others.

*Key of the Graybeard*
 You like to think of yourself as an authority, and enjoy proving it.



Gain 1 XP when you make a prediction or pronouncement concerning a specialist topic and are proven correct.
Gain 3 XP when you conclusively win a scholarly debate with another expert or make a significant contribution to a field of study.
   Buyoff: Allow misinformation or false theories to be spread about one of your fields of study even though you know better.[/sblock]

 Feedback appreciated! Especially regarding the Keys, since I've never used these before and might well have messed up the process of making my own.


----------



## Antithetist (Aug 25, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> That's just creepy, because I'm modeling my Warforged Cleric to aspire to be like Imhotep, a real life vizier.  Could be an interesting team?   Maybe I'll go Artificer after all.




 Interesting indeed! I've shied away a little bit from the vizier role to go for a more purely scholarly bent, so there should be enough differentiation there, especially with the Egyptian stylings of your guy contrasted with Khalil's classically-influenced Arabic feel.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 26, 2010)

Antithetist said:


> Feedback appreciated! Especially regarding  the Keys, since I've never used these before and might well have messed  up the process of making my own.




Looks great! Your Keys do exactly what I want them to do, which is to  provide me with guidelines for the kind of stuff you want your character  to do.



Herobizkit said:


> The Keys are a neat idea.  I would suggest using them as a story-award bonus, kind of like Hero points.  Each point you earn allows you to re-roll a miss, skill check etc... but for [X] amount of XP, you can basically write a scene in the story, influencing the events and making it an interactive experience.  How that would work, or if it would work, is up in the air, I think.




I didn't add any sort of bennie point/FATE point/action point thing, because I didn't want to put too many house rules up there, but I usually use one. At the table, I have a bag of golden d4s, and give one to a player when he does something awesome. He can roll that d4 at any time to add to any d20 roll, but once used, it loses its charge. He can then give it to another player for doing something awesome, and that player gets one use of it. I tend to have 3 or 4 bouncing around the table by the end of the session, and they all go back in the bag at the end of the session.

However, I don't think that'll work quite as well in a PbP game, since it relies on physical tokens. I also don't want to use experience points as a bennie, because then they tend to get horded and never used outside of extreme circumstances (at least, that's been my experience with systems that do that). If you guys are up for it, I'd like to try a system from the new Mutants and Masterminds 3rd Edition, modified slightly for this game:

Proxy Points
Proxies are the servants of deities and other Powers, imbued with divine power. For being a good player, the Power of Games (that's yer DM, berk) will make you his Proxy every so often.
Players start with 1 Proxy Point. They can gain a Proxy Point for being entertaining, clever, or interesting, writing well, or just generally being excellent.
Proxy Points can be used to:


*Edit a scene. *Want there to be an antique sword hanging on the wall that you manage to grab and use to defend yourself? Want to meet a certain somebody in the Lady's Ward? Make it happen in your post, then let us know you've spent a point in an sblock beneath it. Please play nice with your godlike powers.
*Temporary feat. *Gain the use of any feat until the end of the scene. Must make a certain amount of sense in context.
*Improve a roll. *Take any d20 roll that came up 10 or less, and add 10 to it. This can get you a natural twenty, if you want it.
*Inspiration. *Get a hint from the DM.
*Recover. *Go from dying to 0 hit points and stable. You character regains consciousness, but still suffers all the negative effects of the disabled condition.
Sound good? I'll add it to the OP's House Rules section if you guys are interested in using it.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 26, 2010)

Antithetist said:


> Interesting indeed! I've shied away a little bit from the vizier role to go for a more purely scholarly bent, so there should be enough differentiation there, especially with the Egyptian stylings of your guy contrasted with Khalil's classically-influenced Arabic feel.



If you're going scholar, I can still go the vizier-ish route then.  We'll see how it goes.  Maybe our love for learning has joined us together, hm?


----------



## Theroc (Aug 26, 2010)

I like that proxy point thing... (Especially since poor Viktor doesn't qualify for either of my favored feat chains(he's too dumb/clumsy atm, lol) so I could at least get some of those benefits at opportune times, or have Viktor have a stroke of genius.


----------



## Baronsquee (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, Proxy points sound like an interesting addition. Looking forward to seeing how they work out in practice.  And Proxy Points has a nice Planescape feel to it, too!


----------



## Antithetist (Aug 26, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> If you're going scholar, I can still go the vizier-ish route then.  We'll see how it goes.  Maybe our love for learning has joined us together, hm?




 Yeah.  If you wanted some background tie-in, take a look at my Personality/Background sblock and see what you think of the brief sketch I made there of Khalil's prime world. If you like it, it's possible that your guy's Egyptian-themed culture could have been an offshoot of the same destroyed civilization, and may perhaps be a rival or allied nation state - in which case it's possible that the two collaborate to some extent on archaeological projects on the mainland. Which might provide a nice way of bringing our characters together prior to their planar jaunt, if they were delegates of their respective nations in some joint project. 

 Or, you know, not.  It's fine if you want to just do your own thing background-wise, obviously.



Hella_Tellah said:


> Proxy Points
> Proxies are the servants of deities and other Powers, imbued with divine  power. For being a good player, the Power of Games (that's yer DM,  berk) will make you his Proxy every so often.
> Players start with 1 Proxy Point. They can gain a Proxy Point for being  entertaining, clever, or interesting, writing well, or just generally  being excellent.
> Proxy Points can be used to:
> ...





Sounds great! I love it.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay, Proxy Points are officially in!

I'd also like to reiterate how pleased I am with the character creation I'm seeing. I was really worried I'd see a lot of over-the-top, CharOps builds from opening things up to any source at all, but you guys have taken this in the creative spirit in which it was intended. Thank you!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2010)

The Effervescent Etrigan! (Nom de Plume)
Changeling Beguiler 1
Stats
STR 9, DEX 14, CON 13, INT 16, WIS 14, CHA 16
Stat Roll

Hit Points 7/7
AC: 12
Fort: +1
Reflex: +2
Will: +4

Racial traits
Minor Shapechange (Su) - As Disguise Self, but physical changes to body only.
+2 Sense Motive, +2 Bluff
Natural Linguist - Speak Language is always class skill
Shapechanger subtype

Feats
Spell Focus: Enchantment

Skills 36
Bluff 4 +3 + 2
Diplomacy 4 + 3
Disguise 2 + 3
Intimidate 2 + 3
Sense Motive 4 +2 + 2
Knowledge: Planes 2 + 3
Speak Language 2 
Hide 4 + 2
Move Silently 4 + 2
Spot 4 + 2
Listen 4 + 2

Languages: Common, Elvish, Draconic, Giant, Celestial, Infernal

Spellcasting (Beguiler CL1, DC 13+lvl, 14+lvl for enchantment)

0 - 4/4, 1 - 4/4

Known Spells
1 - (Normal for beguiler...don't have list here at presnt.)

Equipment
Weapon


Armor


Gear


Background
Being whisked away accidentally to Sigil is how a number of beings find their ends. For Etrigan, it was a new beginning. He laid low until he'd learned the chant of things, adapting to the new culture as if he'd been born to it. While dabbling in legitimate pursuits of coin, Etrigan made the acquaintance of (...), a githzerai who sold his 'belief' in things. He explained to Etrigan how belief shaped, or could shape, the cosmos. At first Etrigan was dubious, but his further researches confirmed the essence of the gith's teachings. He got an idea from that. Why stop at one person's belief? Thus Sigil was introduced to the various iterations and incarnations of "The Method."

The Method is a generic name (he spices it up for each pitch) for what is essentially a con game Etrigan uses to lure jink in from the credulous and unwary. He claims that, for a fee, he will circulate stories and manipulate beliefs all around Sigil and the multiverse in the favor of the client...who will then see the very nature of reality alter itself to his benefit.

It's bunk, of course; altering the cosmos doesn't work that way...and even if it did, Etrigan's efforts to spread the new paradigm are not nearly enough to have such narrow, specialized effects. Even so, with his githzerai confederate, and the testimonies of those who got legitimately lucky after utilizing his 'Method,' Etrigan can make a good bit of cash before folding his tent and vanishing before those who did NOT become lucky can find him again.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's the druid plus animal companion. Keys to come. I'm trying to juggle a few things in my mind, like Keys of Balance & Nature, but I'm getting a lot of overlap.

[sblock=Chimpanzee Druid]Pinder

Male Chimpanzee Druid
Alignment: TN
ECL: 1

Abilities: 
STR - 11
DEX - 16
CON - 12
INT - 15
WIS - 18
CHA - 11

HP: d8 = 9
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: 3
EXP: 1/1000

AC: 16 (+ 3 Dex + 2 Leather + 1 Size)
Flat Footed AC: 13
Touch AC: 14

Saves:
Fort: 3
Reflex: 3
Will: 6

Attack/Ranged/Grapple: +1/+4/-4

Weapons:
Spear/Melee: +1 1d6 x20 Piercing
Spear/Ranged: +4 1d6 20ft Range Piercing

Class Abilities:
Animal Companion
Wild Empathy
Nature Sense
Spontaneous Rejuvenation

Racial Abilities:
Small Size
+8 Racial Bonus on Climb and Balance Checks
Can take a 10 on Climb Checks, even if rushed or threatened
Climb Check uses Dex bonus, not Str

Skills:
Balance – 11 (0 Ranks + 3 Dex + 8 Racial)
Climb – 11 (0 Ranks + 3 Dex + 8 Racial)
Knowledge Nature – 8 (4 Ranks + 2 Int + 2 Nature Sense)
Listen – 8 (4 Ranks + 4 Wis)
Ride – 7 (4 Ranks + 3 Dex)
Spellcraft – 6 (4 Ranks + 2 Int)
Spot – 8 (4 Ranks + 4 Wis)
Survival – 10 (4 Ranks + 4 Wis + 2 Nature Sense)

Feats:
1st – Mounted Combat

Spells per day:
Orisons – 3
1st – 2

Orisons: Mending, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Create Water
1st: Entangle, Obscuring Mist

Save DC: 15 for 1st Level Spells

Languages:
Common
Sylvan
Druid
Elven
Undercommon

Equipment: Cost
Leather Barding – 20gp
Dagger – 2gp
Leather – 10gp
Spear – 5gp

Total Money: 13gp

Starting Gold: 50

Animal Companion: Sessay – Male Husky
Size/Type: Medium 
Animal Hit Dice: 2d8+4 (13 hp) 
Initiative: +2 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 18 (+ 2 Dex, + 4 natural + 2 leather), touch 12, flat-footed 16 
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+3 Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+3) 
Full Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+3) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6 
Skills: Jump +8, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +3, Survival +1* 
Feats: Alertness, Track

If trained for war, these animals can make trip attacks just as wolves do. A riding dog can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he or she succeeds on a Ride check. 

Riding dogs have a +4 racial bonus on Jump checks. 
*Riding dogs have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent. 

Background:
Born in a prime plane populated by anthropomorphic primates with humanoid intelligence (but void of humans), Pinder was part of an organization charged with maintaining the balance of nature in their part of their world, through any means, peaceful or otherwise. Though only a novice, Pinder was praised and highly regarded, and his mysterious disappearance, along with his faithful mount Sessay, during cultist eradication was deemed tragic and unfortunate.

Pinder is intelligent, measured, and articulate. He isn’t known for angry outbursts; instead he remains composed in his life, even in the face of danger or peril. He received a proper education during adolescence, is well mannered, and appreciates the arts, though he himself has difficulties fully expressing himself through artistic means. Sessay, a well-bred Husky, was gifted to him by his parents upon his induction into the druidic order.[/sblock]


----------



## sappire07 (Aug 27, 2010)

before i start my character does anyone know of a good 3.5 character builder?


----------



## Theroc (Aug 27, 2010)

There are character builders for version 3.5?

Well, the closest I've found is Javascript D&D 3.5 Character Generator

Which is very nice, but it doesn't export very well.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 27, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> The Effervescent Etrigan! (Nom de Plume)




Looks good to me! Is Etrigan from any prime world in particular? It doesn't have to be an important detail if you don't want it to be, of course.



ethandrew said:


> Here's the druid plus animal companion. Keys to come. I'm trying to juggle a few things in my mind, like Keys of Balance & Nature, but I'm getting a lot of overlap.




Nice ideas! One question: where are you getting the base stats for a small chimpanzee? I've only found references for tiny monkeys, medium baboons, and large apes. I don't think there's any problem with the character, mind you, I'm just curious.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2010)

Changelings were originally published in Eberron, so lets go with that. Even though Eberron's not part of the Great Wheel cosmology, technically.

I'll also say, and Vorinn would know this too, that 'Etrigan' isn't his real name. He changes that every so often, right about when he starts up a new pitch. Changes his face too.


----------



## Baronsquee (Aug 27, 2010)

...And Vorinn's never pushed you on your real name, Etrigan. Whenever you start referring to yourself by another name, Vorinn just immediately picks up on it and starts calling you that - even when it's only the two of you around.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 27, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Even though Eberron's not part of the Great Wheel cosmology, technically.




ALL WORLDS SHALL BEND TO THE MIGHT OF THE GREAT WHEEL. ALL WORLDS SHALL BE BROUGHT TO HEEL!



Oh, and sappire, the character sheets at Myth-Weavers don't generate characters for you, but they do take care of a lot of the boring math for you. They fill in size modifiers, armor check penalties, ability modifiers, etc. It's what I tend to use, given a choice in the matter.


----------



## sappire07 (Aug 27, 2010)

k thanks for the link but i found another one im gonna try out



im thinking of a former deep gnome miner who lost his hands to a drow patrol. after he lost his hands gnomish priests and metal smiths fashioned a pick and hammer to serve as his hands so he can continue mining.



i probably didnt do the greatest job explaning above.

basicicly im thinking of a deep gnome fighter with a pickaxe and a hammer serving as his hands


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 27, 2010)

Hella_Tellah said:


> Nice ideas! One question: where are you getting the base stats for a small chimpanzee? I've only found references for tiny monkeys, medium baboons, and large apes. I don't think there's any problem with the character, mind you, I'm just curious.




Actually the only thing I took was the tiny monkey climb/balance bonuses, and then made him small sized. No bonuses to Abilities or Natural Armor. Just sort of took a little liberty while trying to not make it overpowered.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 27, 2010)

sappire07 said:


> basically I'm thinking of a deep gnome fighter with a pickaxe and a hammer serving as his hands



Belwar Dissengulp - The Forgotten Realms Wiki - Books, races, classes, and more


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 28, 2010)

ethandrew said:


> Actually the only thing I took was the tiny monkey climb/balance bonuses, and then made him small sized. No bonuses to Abilities or Natural Armor. Just sort of took a little liberty while trying to not make it overpowered.




Cool! Carry on, then.


----------



## sappire07 (Aug 28, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> Belwar Dissengulp - The Forgotten Realms Wiki - Books, races, classes, and more





yes belwar dissengulp is who i based my idea off of


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 28, 2010)

Hella_Tellah said:


> Cool! Carry on, then.




Much obliged, Sir and/or Madam.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2010)

Stats and background for Feleghost: Rolls


```
Name: Feleghost
Class: Rouge
Race: dwarf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral 


Str: 14 +2 (  )     Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 16 +3 (  )     BAB: +0         HP: 9 (1d6+3)
Con: 17 +3 (+2)     Grapple: +2     Dmg Red: 0
Int: 14 +2 (  )     Speed: 20'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 12 +1 (  )     Init: +3      Spell Save: +1
Cha: 03 -4 (-2)     ACP: 0         Spell Fail: 5%

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +3    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    16
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 15

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0     +3          +3
Ref:                       2     +3          +5
Will:                      0     +1          +1

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Short sword 		+2     1d6+2      19-20x2
Shortbow                +3     1d6           20x3

Languages: Common, dwarven

Abilities: 
Rouge: Trapfinding, Sneak attack +1d6, Armor proficiencey (Light and 

Medium), weapon proficiencey (simple, )
Dwarf: Darkvision, +2 apprise checks related to stones and metal, 

Stonecunning(+2 search for stonework), Weapon familiarity, Stability, 

+2 saving throws against poison and spells, +1 attack against orcs an 

goblinoids, +2 cratf related to stone, +4 dodge AC bonus vs giants


Feats: Dodge

Skill Points: 36       Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Open locks                4    +3          +7
Sleith of hand            4    +3          +7
Tumble                    4    +3          +7
Hide                      4    +3          +7
Move silently             4    +3          +7
Spot                      4    +1          +5
Listen                    4    +1          +5
Craft (Blacksmiting)      4    +1          +5
Disable Devices           4    +1          +5

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Short sword               10gp   3lb
Shortbow                  30gp  2lb
Flint and steel            1gp    -
Backpack                   2gp   2lb 
Sack x4                    4sp   2lb          
Arrows (40)                2gp   6lb  
Travelers Outfit             
Thieves Tools             30gp   1lb           
Average lock              40gp   1lb
Studded leather armor     25gp    20lb 
                 
Money: ? gp 
                         Weith: 37lb



Age: 97
Height: 1.20 mts
Weight: 90 kg
Eyes: black
Hair: -
Skin: white
```


Backstory:

*"Grandpa, tell us the story of Feleghost again."* say the eldest brother, with the younger peeking from behind. The grandpa, an old dwarf, sitting on a small stool; brooms his big white bread with one hand, while taking the pip he was smoking with the other.
*"Again? Won't ye children ever get tired of hearin' di same story over 'n over 'gain? Allright, gather up den..."* As the young take their place around the elder dwarf, he leans against the wall, making the stool creak.

*"Well, this is the story of Feleghost. His actual name was Feledin, but hi earned the nickname, The ghost, in the course of his adventures. He once was like you, a young boy full of curiosity. But the gods had something prepeared for the young lad. Since he was born, somehow the mortals ignored him. Sometimes it was good, like when his mother abandoned him. No wild animals tried to eat the small creature. They didn't even notice the silent baby curled in a dirty piece of cloth. But also, no brave adventurer heard or saw him, until a really perceptive fellow, Forn the Sharp, spotted him from two miles away, from his mount, as he galloped full speed to the north. The man adopted the dwarf, and took him to his home in the north, and raised him as his own son, along with 23 other children he had had with several women and others that he found in his errands. Feledin never stood out of the crow that were his brothers. He either was too shy or too aphatic to really make his abilities shine. But there is something true 'bout dwarves. We live more than you humans. Feledin saw as his step father grew old, his brothers turned into men. Eventually, his father died of age, having fullfiled his dreams. Feledin also saw as his brothers were claimed by the dangerous adventures in which they embarqued, following the steps of their dead father. Feledin also took part in his brothers adventures, but somehow he managed to come along unhurt. Eventually his brothers also grew old and died. Poor Feledin was alone, with more than three thirds of his life to live, and no one to do it with. He didn't really need nothing. He inherited his father's castle after the death of his last brother, along with the lands that bordered it. Why bother would you say? He had everything! But he needed something, you know what it was?"*

*"Adventure!"* screamed all the childs at the same time

*"Yes adventure. Although he didn't share blood with his stepfather, adventure was imprinted in him since his first years with the human adventurer. That day, the adventures of Feleghost began...." *


----------



## Baronsquee (Aug 31, 2010)

Meet Vorrin Dartigan, Githzerai belief-mercenary!

Psychic :: (Read-Only) - Myth-Weavers (now with description, personality and so on)

*Background: *
Originally from Limbo, Vorinn Dartigan was discovered to have developed  psychic ability at a young age and was sent to one of the monasteries  maintained by the Anarch’s Guild. Whilst displaying some practical  talent in this area, Vorinn became fascinated with the power of belief  over matter, not just in Limbo (where it was most evident) but in the  multiverse at large. He heard of planar layers slipping into other  planes, gate towns vanishing from the Outlands into the Great Ring, and  other planar anomalies caused by the power of belief alone. 
  Leaving the Anarch’s Guild, Vorinn ventured onto the planes to try his  hand at using the power of his own mind to influence the multiverse  around him. Over time, through discipline and focus, he became able to  adopt different belief structures almost at will, while never really  losing the old ones. His personal philosophy became one of “Everything  is true”. 
  Despite this inward development, life as a believer in everything is  not really profitable, and Vorinn often had to beg to make a living.  Ending up, as all travellers do, in Sigil, it was in the Market Ward  that he met The Effervescent Etrigan, a man with big ideas. He reasoned  that Vorinn’s method had merit but would be increasingly effective as  one added more believers to the job. An unlikely alliance was formed,  and the two went into business. 
  Vorinn is not so stupid as to be unaware of Etrigan’s trickery of  their clients, but it is of little import to him, as he believes the con  himself. Now, he travels the planes spreading whichever belief the pair  are paid to espouse, letting Etrigan handle the monetary side of  things. 
  Recently, the money has dried up. Vorinn is considering returning to  Limbo for a while, in order to return to Chaos Shaping to clear his mind  and re-focus on his purpose.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 31, 2010)

Viktor is almost ready, but I've had company from out of state so I haven't had much time to complete what was left.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Aug 31, 2010)

The characters are shaping up nicely, everyone! I'm really excited to see this group in action.

It's not a hard and fast deadline, but I would like to start on Thursday, September 2nd, if possible. If I don't have 5 good, complete characters by that point, I'll push back the start date, so don't feel too rushed. To be considered complete, your character should have abilities rolled, class picked, and skill points allocated. Your character should also have 3 Keys, written by you (good work on your Keys so far, by the way!) or chosen from my examples. Finally, you should provide me some short blurb that tells me who your character is and what s/he believes. You can leave off choosing spells, feats, or equipment for later if you're pressed for time; we can start without those decisions being made and just figure those things out when they come up in play.

Does anyone have any questions they need answered in order to make a character? Anything you'd like to know about the setting, game, play style, yen to peseta exchange rate...?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2010)

*The Effervescent Etrigan*! (Nom de Plume)
Changeling Beguiler 1

STR 9, DEX 14, CON 13, INT 16, WIS 14, CHA 16
Stat Roll

Hit Points 7/7
BAB: +0
AC: 12
Fort: +1
Reflex: +2
Will: +4

*Racial traits*
Minor Shapechange (Su) - As Disguise Self, but physical changes to body only.
+2 Sense Motive, +2 Bluff
Natural Linguist - Speak Language is always class skill
Shapechanger subtype

*Feats*
Spell Focus: Enchantment

*Skills *36
Bluff 4 +3 + 2 = +9
Diplomacy 4 + 3 = +7
Disguise 2 + 3 = +5 
Intimidate 2 + 3 = +5 
Sense Motive 4 +2 + 2 = +8
Knowledge: Planes 2 + 3 = +5
Speak Language 2
Hide 4 + 2 = +6
Move Silently 4 + 2 = +6
Spot 4 + 2 = +6
Listen 4 + 2 = +6

*Languages*: Common, Elvish, Draconic, Giant, Celestial, Infernal

*Spellcasting *(Beguiler CL1, DC 13+lvl, 14+lvl for enchantment)
0 - 4/4, 1 - 4/4

Known Spells
0 - Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/Close, Read Magic
1 - Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self, Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep, Undetectable Alignment, Whelm

*Equipment*
Starting gold: 190
Roll Lookup

Cash: 122gp

Weapon
Rapier, 20gp, 2lbs
Dagger, 2gp, 1lb
Light Crossbow, 35gp, 4lbs
10 bolts, 1gp, 1lb

Armor
Leather armor, 10gp, 15lbs

Gear

[sblock=Keys]*Key of Glittering Gold*

*Key of the Imposter*

*Key of the Swindler*[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Being whisked away accidentally to Sigil is how a number of beings find their ends. For Etrigan, it was a new beginning. He laid low until he'd learned the chant of things, adapting to the new culture as if he'd been born to it. While dabbling in legitimate pursuits of coin, Etrigan made the acquaintance of (...), a githzerai who sold his 'belief' in things. He explained to Etrigan how belief shaped, or could shape, the cosmos. At first Etrigan was dubious, but his further researches confirmed the essence of the gith's teachings. He got an idea from that. Why stop at one person's belief? Thus Sigil was introduced to the various iterations and incarnations of "The Method."

The Method is a generic name (he spices it up for each pitch) for what is essentially a con game Etrigan uses to lure jink in from the credulous and unwary. He claims that, for a fee, he will circulate stories and manipulate beliefs all around Sigil and the multiverse in the favor of the client...who will then see the very nature of reality alter itself to his benefit.

It's bunk, of course; altering the cosmos doesn't work that way...and even if it did, Etrigan's efforts to spread the new paradigm are not nearly enough to have such narrow, specialized effects. Even so, with his githzerai confederate, and the testimonies of those who got legitimately lucky after utilizing his 'Method,' Etrigan can make a good bit of cash before folding his tent and vanishing before those who did NOT become lucky can find him again.[/sblock]


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 2, 2010)

*It begins!*

Okay! As of now, we have three great, complete characters:


Khalil ibn Haqal, played by Antithetist
The Effervescent Etrigan, played by Shayuri
Vorrin Dartigan, played by Baronsque
Feleghost, and Pinder, played by Voda Vosa and ethandrew respectively, just needs Keys, and then they're all done. You've all made really, really interesting characters. I'm a happy DM!

I'd like to begin right away, so even though Feleghost and Pinder don't have Keys just yet, you two can feel free to come up with those after we start. Just don't wait too long, or you'll miss out on delicious, nourishing experience points.  For other players in the thread, I'd be happy to take your characters as  alternates in case someone needs to drop, if you're interested.

When you're ready, come on over to the in-character thread here! Please introduce your character in a short  vignette. It can be  dramatic, comic, tragic, or simply mundane. Anything  that introduces  your character well is fair game. There's just one  rule: please end  your post with the sentence, "Then, without warning, he  vanished  completely."

At your convenience, please also post a finalized version of your character sheet here, including Keys. We'll keep this thread (the one you're reading now) as an OOC thread going forward.

Woo!


----------



## Theroc (Sep 2, 2010)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Viktor
[B]Class:[/B] Warrior
[B]Race:[/B] Human (Shapechanger)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 17 +3            [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1            [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 10 (1d8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2            [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] NA/NA
[B]Int:[/B] 09 -1            [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] NA
[B]Wis:[/B] 13 +1            [B]Init:[/B] +5        [B]Spell Save:[/B] NA
[B]Cha:[/B] 09 -1            [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] NA%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +1    +0    +2    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Greataxe                  +4     1d12+4     20-20x3
Guisarme                  +4     2d4 +4     20-20x3
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, 

[B]Abilities:[/B]+2 Wisdom(Already calculated), natural armor +2(Already included), alternate form (wolf), 
low-light vision, shapechanger subtype, werewolf feat (Track)

[B]Feats:[/B] Track(Werewolf Rank 1 Bonus feat), Endurance, Improved Initiative

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 8       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Intimidate                 2    -1          +1
Climb                      2    +3          +5
Jump                       2    +3          +5
Swim                       2    +3          +5

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Greataxe                    20gp   12lb
Guisarme                    09gp   12lb
Chain Shirt                100gp   25lb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]49lb      [B]Money:[/B] 11gp 00sp 00cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Heavy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               86   87-173   174-260   260   1300

[B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 150lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Light tan
```
*Appearance:* 
Viktor is a rather strong man, his muscles apparently as he possessed little in the form of body fat.  His skin lightly tanned but not overly so, as he  generally lived in shaded areas where he received little direct light. His build is definitely an athletic one, the man's form seemed built for harsher tasks.  His eyes most definitely held a predatory look, as if he was evaluating  whether or not the person would pose a worthy threat or if they were more to be prey.  His garb was very simple, composed primarily of brown cloth or leather as it was available, save the chain shirt he 'acquired'.

*Background:* Viktor lived in a Prime plane of which he knew little about, save that his life amongst the forest and his ancestry caused him to be treated as anathema to those he had considered his kind.  Humans wanted nothing to do with the young man, his life shrouded by the stories of his parents and he found himself struggling with surviving alone.

As he grew, he realized that he was feared for what his ancestors had been, and that it was because his ancestors were strong.  Perhaps once he mastered the 'shadow' of his past and proved non-threatening, they would accept him?  He sought desperately to do so, to no avail.  Perhaps he would eventually come into his own, and find his place to belong?  If not, Viktor just might resort to carving his own place to belong into this world, whether that makes him a villain or not...

I'm not entirely finished yet, obviously.  I figured I'd post up what I have so far so it didn't look like I dropped this or anything, plus most of the crunch is up.  I'm just waffling on the additional language Viktor learns due to being human.

Also: Hella, I am considering when Viktor starts growing to go into the Totemist Class, as I believe you had sourcebooks open, basically Viktor begins learning how the planes work, coming to the belief that he is an incarnation of the primal spirits or something(channeling the beast spirits of the planes for his incarnum).  If that's not okay, I can go with something simpler, but I thought it'd be cool.


----------



## Antithetist (Sep 2, 2010)

Posted Khalil in the character thread. 

  I'll hold off on posting IC until tomorrow morning, if that's okay - I'm just pretty shattered right now and not getting much inspiration. Totally psyched about the game though!​


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 2, 2010)

I've posted Pinder with his new Keys in the RG. If the keys don't work or don't make sense, let me know.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 3, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Also: Hella, I am considering when Viktor starts growing to go into the Totemist Class, as I believe you had sourcebooks open, basically Viktor begins learning how the planes work, coming to the belief that he is an incarnation of the primal spirits or something(channeling the beast spirits of the planes for his incarnum).  If that's not okay, I can go with something simpler, but I thought it'd be cool.




That sounds really cool! You can take Totemist levels any time you like, mixing it in with your Lycanthrope and Wolf levels as you see fit. Just remember that hitting second level means you replace your level in Warrior with something else, due to the Level Adjustment.

Have you guys taken a look at ethandrew's intro? It's awesome. It makes me want to play in a dark and gritty, Sword and Sorcery world of chimpanzee cultists.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 4, 2010)

[sblock=Keys]*Key of the Hunter* 
An experienced hunter, you enjoy the thrill of the hunt, patiently tracking prey until you find what you seek.



Gain 1 XP every time you locate something through tracking
Gain 2 XP every time you track down a person you were sent to find.
Gain 5 XP every time your eagerness to follow a trail leads you into a bit more than you were searching for...
     Buyoff: Refuse to follow a trail without good cause.

*Key of the Warrior* 
 You're a fighter through and through, and are not cowed by bold words.


Gain 1 XP whenever you refuse to back down due to threats
Gain 3 XP whenever you engage in combat that contributes significantly to your worth as a fighter.
Gain 5 XP whenever your stubborn refusal to back down gets you in over your head
    Buyoff: Allow yourself to be cowed into submission.
[/sblock]

 I plan to think up another one, but if anyone has input or better ideas for some XP cues than I came up with, I'd certainly appreciate them.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 6, 2010)

Theroc said:


> [sblock=Keys]*Key of the Hunter*
> An experienced hunter, you enjoy the thrill of the hunt, patiently tracking prey until you find what you seek.
> 
> 
> ...




I like your Keys a lot! For your third one, you could do something with your character's status as an outsider due to lycanthropy, or his desire for community--just as ideas if you're stuck.  I definitely appreciate your enthusiasm, so if someone needs to drop, you're my first choice for an alternate.

The posts we have up in the IC thread are so, so cool. Very atmospheric, and a great start to the game. Once Voda Vosa and Shayuri have posted, you'll find out just where your character vanished _to_.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 6, 2010)

I didn't realize I *wasn't* part of the main group.  Oh well.  I guess I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 7, 2010)

Theroc said:


> I didn't realize I *wasn't* part of the main group.  Oh well.  I guess I'll keep my fingers crossed.




Absolutely no offense intended! I looked at who was ready and set up a group on that basis. I really like your character, and it wasn't easy to decide, but in the interest of fairness I brought in the most complete characters on September 2nd.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2010)

Could you choose the keys for me? I'm going over it and I can't seem to understand not even dent!


----------



## Theroc (Sep 7, 2010)

Hella_Tellah said:


> Absolutely no offense intended! I looked at who was ready and set up a group on that basis. I really like your character, and it wasn't easy to decide, but in the interest of fairness I brought in the most complete characters on September 2nd.




No offense taken, just was a not quite so pleasant surprise.  (I figured I'd be worked in once Viktor was done, hence the continued effort, lol)

I may have misunderstood something you posted though, so no big deal.  Also, if someone drops, it may be at a different level than 1st, which... would be simpler on my brain since all the changing as I level would get confusing.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 7, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Could you choose the keys for me? I'm going over it and I can't seem to understand not even dent!




What do you want Feleghost to do in the game? What do you want him to be rewarded for doing? What kinds of challenges do you want to see him face?

In the default D&D 3.5, your character is rewarded for overcoming challenges. In this game, your character is rewarded for contributing to the story in ways you define. Romeo might have the Key, "Star-struck Lover", and get experience every time love causes him harm. Lee Adama from _Battlestar Galactica _could have the key "Admiral's Son", and get experience for trying to live up to his father's expectations. Don Quixote could have the Key of the Knight Errant, and gain experience whenever he chases an impossible goal.

I'd be happy to help you come up with some keys that fit your character, but I need to know what you want the character to do before I can help. So far I know that he was adopted, watched a large extended family grow old, and yearns for adventure. I also know he's not very personable and is easily overlooked. What goals does he have? What particular challenges does he face? Who or what is important to him?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2010)

Lets try then!

Difficulties: Make the others hear him, as most people tent to ignore him. He might have something important to say as "Watch out for the trap" but none will listen. That might prove challenging as he is the rouge. 

Goal: -Become as successful as his adopted father, both in love as in wealth.
-Get to know his biological family

Sorry for the silence thus far, I've been having a hell of a time lately.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 9, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Difficulties: Make the others hear him, as most people tent to ignore him. He might have something important to say as "Watch out for the trap" but none will listen. That might prove challenging as he is the rouge.
> 
> Goal: -Become as successful as his adopted father, both in love as in wealth.
> -Get to know his biological family




That gives us a lot to go on! How about these?

*Key of the Sneak
*You pride yourself on being nearly invisible to foes.


Gain 1 XP every time he solves a problem with stealth.
Gain 3 XP every time he escapes after accidentally breaking stealth.
Buyoff: Run into danger without trying to sneak up on the enemy.
*Key of the Unimportant*
 No one ever pays you any attention. You get no respect!


Gain 1 XP whenever someone ignores what you have to say (up to 3 times per level).
Gain 3 XP when you face great hardships because no one will listen to you.
Buyoff: Stand up for yourself and get some respect.
 
*Key of the Prodigal Son*
Your character is from a very large extended family, sired by a very successful man.


Gain 1 XP every time he tries to emulate his father's example.
Gain 2 XP when he takes steps toward finding his family.
Gain 5 XP for meeting up with a member of his adopted family.
Buyoff: Abandoning the search for his family.
This way, your character has 3 easy ways to gain experience: trying to act like his adopted father, using stealth to solve problems, or being ignored. These are just ideas, so feel free to change them any way you want!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2010)

I like them! Now I see how these works. Nice! I'll add them to my sheet.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 10, 2010)

Good work on your introductions, everyone! You've all earned your first proxy point. 

Also: here's a Planescape comic that doesn't know it's a Planescape comic.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like Feleghost got caught! Voda Vosa, I'll let you describe what Vorrin sees. Baronsquee, Spot opposes Hide, so Vorrin both saw and heard him.

Oh, and hey, here's a Planescape comic that _does_ know it's a Planescape comic!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice comic! I enjoyed reading.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 16, 2010)

Since the dice roller was just added, I feel I'm obligated to make some kind of statement about it as it applies to this game. So, uh, if you like it, use it. Or don't. 

Baronsquee: Vorrin succeeds on his Knowledge (Planes) check; I imagine you know where the characters are now.


----------



## Baronsquee (Sep 16, 2010)

MECHANUS! Right?


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 16, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgCHOrF5ryY"]Every Githzerai boy and girl...[/ame]


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 17, 2010)

Voda Vosa: Spot is meant to oppose Hide, so it's really about finding hidden people and monsters. Search could work, though. Which room do you want Feleghost to search?


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 19, 2010)

If you'd like your character to help Vorrin repair the chasm, make a Wisdom check at DC 10 to Aid Another. He has Autohypnosis trained, so I've decided (via PMs with Baronsquee) that Autohypnosis should be applicable to shaping Limbo. It seems thematic to me. If you'd like to do any other form of chaos-shaping, it'll be a Wisdom check at DC 15 to temporarily control a sphere with a radius of up to 10 feet. Characters with a Wisdom score greater than 20 can permanently stabilize an area.

We can use the rules in Manual of the Planes if you like, but they're basically the same as the above, just needlessly complicated and a bit less generous.

For future uses of Aid Another, let's also use the semi-optional Expert Assistance rule:
[sblock=Expert Assistance]
If you have 5 or more ranks in a skill you’re using to aid another, you can grant a higher bonus. For every 10 points your check result exceeds 10, the circumstance bonus increases by 1. To determine the circumstance bonus quickly, simply divide the helper’s check result by 10, round down, and add 1.
At the DM’s option, this rule can also be extended to using the aid another action in combat to improve an ally’s attack roll or AC. Any character who has a base attack bonus of +5 or higher can grant a greater bonus on an ally’s attack roll or AC as described above.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2010)

Could we just take 10?


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 19, 2010)

Technically, you can't take 10 on aid another, but I think that's a dumb rule anyway. Go ahead and take 10.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2010)

But that means automatic success, doesn't it?


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 19, 2010)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> But that means automatic success, doesn't it?




Yup. But in this case, the result of a failed roll will just be another reroll, so we may as just skip all that nonsense and just let the attempt succeed. Future Aid Another checks will probably require a roll, but this specific application doesn't warrant such a fine-grained approach.


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 24, 2010)

Antithetist said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Knowledge: the Planes 1d20+7=15
> ...




Sorry, I've been working overtime and enduring training this week, so my reading comprehension is low. Which assumptions are you making? If you're wondering if your roll justifies the amount of information you put forth in the post, then no worries, that's perfectly fine. I'd say with Khalil's ranks+Int bonus, we can assume he's familiar with the names of the planes (at least in his own language), their relative positioning, and their alignments.

Sorry if I'm just being dense--we're starting up a new business campaign, which in Japan means whips, oars, employees chained to their desks, etc.*  Not my favorite kind of campaign, to be sure.  An after-work beer is required to maintain sanity.

*Not really, but mandatory unpaid overtime is kind of not fun.


----------



## Baronsquee (Sep 24, 2010)

You have my fullest sympathy, HT! "Mandatory Unpaid Overtime" are three words which should never be seen next to one another like that. With my Planescape hat on, I'd say that's clearly Lawful Evil. Are you sure your company's head office isn't on Baator?


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Sep 28, 2010)

If you guys are enjoying roleplaying careful people, by all means continue, but you don't need to be this careful to survive in this game. I'm not going to place arbitrary "gotchas!" in your way. Feel free to go boldly where no prime has gone before.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2010)

Hee!

Sorry about that. It's hard to forget how vulnerable 1st level characters are.

Point taken though.


----------



## Antithetist (Oct 15, 2010)

Hella_Tellah said:


> Sorry, I've been working overtime and enduring training this week, so my reading comprehension is low. Which assumptions are you making? If you're wondering if your roll justifies the amount of information you put forth in the post, then no worries, that's perfectly fine. I'd say with Khalil's ranks+Int bonus, we can assume he's familiar with the names of the planes (at least in his own language), their relative positioning, and their alignments.




 Doh, sorry, missed this for ages! Need to get into the habit of checking the Talking the Talk instead of just making my nest in the Living Worlds and poking my head daily into Playing the Game.

 Anyhow (assuming this isn't all about to be made moot by Khalil going Limbo-diving), this all sounds good to me. I do however quite like the idea that I played up IC, that most of Khalil's culture's knowledge of the Planes is fairly oblique and often couched in symbolic or ambiguous terms. Their magical tradition is very much tied up with mysticism, so it makes sense to me that there wouldn't be much in the way of a general understanding of the multiverse in concrete terms. Anybody from Khalil's homeland who has walked the planes has probably written about it in the same terms as they've written about their dreams and visions and their experiences of the Godhead. Make sense?


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Oct 15, 2010)

Antithetist said:


> Doh, sorry, missed this for ages! Need to get into the habit of checking the Talking the Talk instead of just making my nest in the Living Worlds and poking my head daily into Playing the Game.
> 
> Anyhow (assuming this isn't all about to be made moot by Khalil going Limbo-diving), this all sounds good to me. I do however quite like the idea that I played up IC, that most of Khalil's culture's knowledge of the Planes is fairly oblique and often couched in symbolic or ambiguous terms. Their magical tradition is very much tied up with mysticism, so it makes sense to me that there wouldn't be much in the way of a general understanding of the multiverse in concrete terms. Anybody from Khalil's homeland who has walked the planes has probably written about it in the same terms as they've written about their dreams and visions and their experiences of the Godhead. Make sense?




That's fantastic! You and I are completely on the same wavelength here; that's exactly the kind of stuff I was hoping to see from your character.

As an aside, if you haven't read the Burton translation of _The Arabian Nights_ yet, you're in for a real treat.


----------



## Antithetist (Oct 25, 2010)

So, hmm, is it me or are we one sentient monkey lighter than we were when we started? ethandrew hasn't posted in about a month. Did he give a warning about that that I just didn't see, or is he AWOL? Either way, what happened to Pinder when the floor gave way? 

 Would be good to know whether we're all safe or what before continuing.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmm, good call!

I hope everything's okay...


----------



## Hella_Tellah (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for your patience, guys! Sorry about the slow posting recently.

I had Pinder and Sessay join you all in the white, barren room. Since I'm no saint when it comes to timely posting, I won't begin to fault ethandrew . It makes the most sense to just have him join the group, so it'll be easier to move forward.


----------

